# الطاقة .. القدرة.. الشغل .! تعاريف مهمة ! Energy,Power, Work def. and others



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الطاقة .. القدرة .. الشغل .! تعاريف مهمة !​ 
كثيرا ما ندخل في مناقشات على تعريفات وأسس درسناها في المراحل الأولى من حياتنا الدراسية الجامعية ..( وقبلها ) ​ 
الطاقة .. القدرة .. الشغل ،، وغيرها كثير.​ 
أحببت هنا أن أضع تعريفات واضحة وصريحة وأرجو ممن لديه إضافة أو مشاركة أو إستفسار ​ 
المساهمة في الموضوع ..
هذه البداية .. وسوف أتبعها بتعاريف مهمة أخرى. ​ 

تعريف القدرة Power: هو معدل الشغل work المبذول او الطاقة energy المنقولة 
وفي علم الرياضيات القدرة هي مشتقة deravative الشغل بالنسبة للزمن ​ 
بمعنى ​ 
P=dE/dt​ 
where 
P = power 
E = Energy 
t=time​ 
ولكن ماهي الطاقة E​ 

الطاقة Energy : هي إمكانية نظام فيزيائي من القيام ( اداء) بشغل work ​ 
توجد الطاقة في عدة أشكال : حرارة ، طاقةحركية ، طاقة كمون ، طاقة ميكانيكية ، طاقة ضوء .. ​ 
الشغل Work :​ 
هو تكامل integration القوة لمسافة من الإزاحة .​ 





​ 
وبمعنى آخر​ 
كمية الطاقة المبذولة للتحريك بقوّة ما لمسافة ما، وحدة قياس الشّغل الفيزيائي حسب النظام العالمي للوحدات هي 
الجول (Joule).​ 
في حالة أن القوة كمية ثابتة قإن الشغل ناتج scalar product لعملية الضرب ، القوة المبذولة على الجسم مضروبة في الإزاحة displacement التي تحركها الجسم .​ 
وبالرغم من أن القوة والإزاحة كميات متجهة vectors .. إلا أن حاصل ضربهما ( Dot or sacalar Product)​ 
وبالتالي فإن الشغل ليس له إتجاه .​ 
في وحدة ألـ SI فإن الشغل وحدته جول joule أو
( newton.meter (N.m​ 
_W_ = _F_ * _s_​


----------



## jomma (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا للدكتور محمد، لقد اوضحت لنا ان الشغل يساوي تكامل القوة مضروبة في الإزاحة، نأمل التوضيح للإخوة المهندسين هل هذه العلاقة دائما صحيحة لجميع العمليات الديناميكية الحرارية المعروفة؟ أما انها تطبق فقط لعمليات معينة؟ ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## jomma (10 يناير 2011)

نأمل توضيح معنى طاقة الكمون، يبدوا ان هناك اختلاف في استخدام المصطلحات بين المشرق العربي ومغربه.


----------



## jomma (10 يناير 2011)

تعريف الطاقة بأنها المقدرة على بذل شغل قد يصاحبه بعض الغموض، على سبيل المثال إذا كان لدينا جسم درجة حرارته 25 درجة سيلسيس، فإن مقدرته على بذل الشغل تكون صفرا إذا كانت درجة حرارة المحيط الجوي تساوي ايضا 25 درجة سيلسيس، ولكن نفس الجسم تكون له مقدرة على بذل شغل إذا كانت درجة حرارة المحيط اقل من 25 درجة سيلسيس. نامل التوضيح، ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> تعريف الطاقة بأنها المقدرة على بذل شغل قد يصاحبه بعض الغموض، على سبيل المثال إذا كان لدينا جسم درجة حرارته 25 درجة سيلسيس، فإن مقدرته على بذل الشغل تكون صفرا إذا كانت درجة حرارة المحيط الجوي تساوي ايضا 25 درجة سيلسيس، ولكن نفس الجسم تكون له مقدرة على بذل شغل إذا كانت درجة حرارة المحيط اقل من 25 درجة سيلسيس. نامل التوضيح، ولك جزيل الشكر.


 
هذا التعريف أخي المهندس جمعة هو للطاقة الميكانيكية 
أما المثال الذي ذكرت فإن الطاقة الحرارية تساوي صفرا حيث​ 
_Q= Cp m ( T2-T1)=0_
since T2=T1​ 
إلا ان هناك شغلا W يساوي الطاقة المخزونة (الداخلية)..​ 
ولإستكمال موضوع الطاقة الحرارية فإن هناك القوانيين الأربعة للحراريات 
فالقانون الأول ينص على التالي​ 
الطاقة محفوظة في أي عملية شاملة لنظام حراري والمحيط به ، غالبا ما نركز على التغييرات التي تطرأ على الطاقة الداخلية Internal Energy المفروضة U وإعتبارها نتيجة للحرارة heat Q المضافة للنظام ، والشغل W المعمول بواسطة النظام وبالتالي يمكن كتابة القانون الأول مبدأيا​ 


 
وإذا أخذنا في الحسبان الضغط والحجم فإن الشغل المبذول على المحيط هو ناتج ضرب الضغط والتغير في الحجم​ 
_W=PdV_​ 
ويكون القانون كالتالي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> نأمل توضيح معنى طاقة الكمون، يبدوا ان هناك اختلاف في استخدام المصطلحات بين المشرق العربي ومغربه.


 
الأخ المهندس Jomma 
أشكر لك مداخلتك .. طاقة الكمون تسمى لدينا في السعودية الطاقة الكامنة وهي بالإنجليزية 
Potential Energy وأحيانا Stored Energy 
وهي طاقة تحتفظ بها الأجسام والمواد وهناك قوانين معروفة لها وهي في الميكانيكا 
وهي قدرة النظام لبذل شغل نتيجة وضعه (مكانه ) أو نتيجة طبيعة تركيبته 

على سبيل المثال طاقة كمون الجاذبية Gravitatinoal potential energy هي طاقة مخزونة يتم تحديدها بناءا على موقع الجسم في مجال الجاذبية 

بينما طاقة الكمون اللدنة Elastic potential energy هي الطاقة المخزونة في الزنبرك .

وقانونها : 








طبعا في حالة وجود إرتفاع مبداي h1 واخير h2

_,( U =mg (h2-h1 _








وسوف أعود لتوضيح أمور أخرى .​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يناير 2011)

طاقة الكمون تسمى عندنا في مصر طاقة الوضع، وإن كنت أعتقد أن هذا المصطلح غير دقيق، لأنه اختزل طاقة الكمون في معنى واحد وهو الطاقة المعتمدة على الموضع
أعتقد أن تعريف الطاقة صعب، ولا أعرف إن كان هناك تعريف قياسي جامع للطاقة
الشغل، رغم ارتباطه الوثيق بالطاقة، إلا أن تعريفه أو فهم طبيعته أسهل


----------



## jomma (10 يناير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> طاقة الكمون تسمى عندنا في مصر طاقة الوضع، وإن كنت أعتقد أن هذا المصطلح غير دقيق، لأنه اختزل طاقة الكمون في معنى واحد وهو الطاقة المعتمدة على الموضع
> أعتقد أن تعريف الطاقة صعب، ولا أعرف إن كان هناك تعريف قياسي جامع للطاقة
> الشغل، رغم ارتباطه الوثيق بالطاقة، إلا أن تعريفه أو فهم طبيعته أسهل


 
نعم ونحن في ليبيا نستعمل نفس المصطلح أي طاقة الوضع.


----------



## jomma (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا دكتور محمد على رحابة صدرك، ما قصدته ان المقدرة على بذل الشغل لا تحددها فقط طاقة الجسم بل ايضا الحالة المحيطة به، أي الظروف المحيطية، فإذا نظرنا إلى خزان حراري في منطقة باردة في القطب الشمالي على سبيل المثال فإنه سوف نتحصل منه على شغل ميكانيكي كبير مقارنة بوضعه في منطقة حارة مثل الصحراء الكبري على سبيل المثال. الأفضل استخدام مفهوم الإكسيرجي للتعبير على المقدرة على بذل الشغل.


----------



## jomma (11 يناير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> هذا التعريف أخي المهندس جمعة هو للطاقة الميكانيكية​
> 
> أما المثال الذي ذكرت فإن الطاقة الحرارية تساوي صفرا حيث​
> q= cp m ( t2-t1)=0
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك، وربنا يوفقنا جميعا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الزملاء والأعضاء الأكارم ​ 
لقد وضعت تعريبا للمصطلحات وسوف أركز على المصطلح باللغتين حسبما ورد في مشاركات الأعضاء الذين ساهمو ​ 
وهي : ​ 
الطاقة = Energy 
القدرة = Power 
الشغل = Work ​ 
طاقة الوضع (بدلا من كمون) = Potential Energy 
( توحيدا للمصطلح حيث أن هناك مايعرف بالحرارة الكامنة Latent Heat )
طاقة حركية = Kinetic Energy 
طاقة حرارية = Thermal Energy 
قدرة حرارية = Thermal Power 
>>
>
وهناك مصطلحات أخرى سيتم التعرض لها وتحديدها في المشاركات 
أشكر الأخ جمعة والأخ زملكاوي على المشاركة .
وسوف أعلق على المشاركات التي وردت أعلاه.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> طاقة الكمون تسمى عندنا في مصر طاقة الوضع، وإن كنت أعتقد أن هذا المصطلح غير دقيق، لأنه اختزل طاقة الكمون في معنى واحد وهو الطاقة المعتمدة على الموضع
> أعتقد أن تعريف الطاقة صعب، ولا أعرف إن كان هناك تعريف قياسي جامع للطاقة
> الشغل، رغم ارتباطه الوثيق بالطاقة، إلا أن تعريفه أو فهم طبيعته أسهل


 

سوف أفترض أن المصطلح المعرب لـ Potential Energy 
هو طاقة وضع .. وأوفقك الرأي حيث أن بعض المواد لديها طاقة كمون حتى وإن لم يكن هناك فارق في الموقع , فهناك مواد بها (ولديها) طاقة وضع ذاتية مثل طاقة الوضع الكيميائية الموجودة في روابط جزيئات المادة وتركيباتها ...ويعرفها الكيمياوين بأنها قدرة potential المادة لعملية التفاعل الكيميائي .. وهناك طاقة الوضع الكهربائية وما يعرف بـ Electrostatic Potential Energy 
وايضا Electrodynamic Potential Energy ​ 
الحقيقة هناك مصطلح قائم بذاته هو POTENTIAL​ 
ولكن حتى لاتتشعب الأمور سنختصر التعريفات على ما يهمنا في الطاقة .

أخي إن جميع المواد ( في هذا الكون المتناهي ) هي من مخلوقات الله ..
أودعها الله طاقات مختلفة حسب طبيعتها وكتلتها وموقعها ( وهذه ايضا فيها نظر )
إن نظرية Fading Memory للمواد 
تفترض عدم وجود أي إجهادات وقوى وإنفعالات تحتفظ بها المواد .. بل نفترض انها صفرا .. ونبني على أساسها 
قوانينا لإيجاد الإجهادات والإنفعالات والطاقة ونسميها نقطة الصفر ( الآنية ) .. 
وهي ليست كذلك .. فقد تعرضت هذه المواد أثناء الإنفجار The Big Bang 
إلى تأثيرات قوية .. إحتفظت بها ولكن .. تسهيلا لنا

 نقول أن المادة لاتتذكر او لديها ذاكرة مضمحلة . 

لذا وبناءا على ما سبق فهناك طاقة وضع (كمون) لكل مادة أو نظام، .. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> نعم ونحن في ليبيا نستعمل نفس المصطلح أي طاقة الوضع.


 
المهندس جمعة سوف نعرب Potential Energy بـ>>> طاقة وضع 
وأشكرك على حسن منطقك ..جزاك الله خيرا​ 


> شكرا دكتور محمد على رحابة صدرك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 يناير 2011)

> _هذا التعريف أخي المهندس جمعة هو للطاقة الميكانيكية
> 
> 
> أما المثال الذي ذكرت فإن الطاقة الحرارية تساوي صفرا حيث
> ...


 
الأخ جمعة .. أعذرني وسوف أعود لمداخلتك لاحقا .. شاكر لك 
وللأخ زملكاوي مداخلاته.


----------



## pic2007 (22 يناير 2011)

*ماهي الطاقة؟*

*من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:

[FONT=&quot]Feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quoting Feynman {[/FONT]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1[FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"It is important to realize that in physics today, we have no knowledge of what energy is."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We must always remember that spacetime itself is highly energetic, and – in a modern view – we may take spacetime itself as identically energy, in which case any change in spacetime (either curvature or torsion) is a change in energy, thus capable of interacting with matter.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Quoting Wheeler {[/FONT][ii][FONT=&quot]}: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"…curved empty space is a dynamic entity, as competent to store and carry energy as are ordinary elastic materials and electromagnetic waves."

[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] Finally, quoting Vlasov and Denisov {[/FONT][iii][FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"...in general relativity there are no energy-momentum conservation laws for a system consisting of matter and the gravitational field."[/FONT]

المراجع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_ednref1. Richard P. Feynman, Robert B. Leighton, and Matthew Sands, The Feynman Lectures on Physics, Addison-Wesley, Reading, MA, Vol. 1, 1964, p. 4-2.

[ii]. John A. Wheeler and Seymour Tilson, "The Dynamics of Space-Time," International Science and Technology, Dec. 1963, p. 62.

[iii]. A. A. Vlasov and V. I. Denisov. “"Einstein's Formula for Gravitational Radiation is not a Consequence of the General Theory of Relativity." Theoretical and Mathematical Physics, 53(3), June 1983, p. 1208-1216. Translated from Teoreticheskaya i Matematicheskaya Fizika, 53(3), Dec. 1982, p. 406-418 (in Russian). The quotation is from p. 1208*_

تعريف الطاقة بانها القدرة على القيام بعمل هذا غير مقبول على الاطلاق لأن العمل أحد خصائص الطاقة وليس كل خصائصها فمثلا اذا قلنا الانسان يملك القدرة على الامساك بالسمك وهذا احد خصائص الانسان وليس كلها فلا يمكننا القول ان القدرة على الامساك بالسمك هي الانسان.
لذلك التعريف السابق ناقص اذن خاطئ
فقد ساوى بين الطاقة والعمل وهو غير صحيح,فتغير الطاقة هو العمل وليس تعريفا طاقة.
وقد لا تتغير الطاقة بالرغم من انها موجودة ويكون العمل غير موجود في هذه الحالة.
Ef-Ei=W
تحياتي._


----------



## jomma (24 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:*
> 
> *[font=&quot]feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]quoting feynman {[/font][font=&quot]}:[/font]*
> ...


_

القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو احد خصائص الطاقة ليس صحيحا، لأن الشغل هو صورة من صور الطاقة مثله مثل الحرارة. يُعرّف الشغل (والحرارة ايضا) بأنه طاقة في حالة انتقال ويمكن ادراكه فقط عند سطح تحكم المنظومة. الشغل والحرارة هما صورتين من صور الطاقة بهما فقط يمكن تغيير مقدار طاقة المنظومة.

المقدرة على بذل شغل لا تعني حقيقة القيام بهذا الشغل. القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية (منظوق كلفن-بلانك للآلة الحرارية) ينص على استحالة تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (أي إلى شغل ميكانيكي) في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، وهذا ما نلاحظه في محطات القوى البخارية على سبيل المثال، حيث جزء من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة نتيجة لحرق الوقود تتحول إلى شغل ميكانيكي، أما الجزء الأكبر من هذه الطاقة فيتم طرده إلى المحيط الجوي عن طريق المكثف. ببساطة إذا كان لدينا على سبيل المثال 100 ميجاوات قدرة حرارية متولدة من حرق الوقود، فإنه يمكن فقط الحصول على قدرة ميكانيكية قد تصل إلى 40 ميجاوات (على سبيل المثال). بهذا تعريف الطاقة بأنها المقدرة على بذل الشغل غير دقيق._


----------



## pic2007 (24 يناير 2011)

*اخترت السهل؟؟؟*



jomma قال:


> القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو احد خصائص الطاقة ليس صحيحا، لأن الشغل هو صورة من صور الطاقة مثله مثل الحرارة. يُعرّف الشغل (والحرارة ايضا) بأنه طاقة في حالة انتقال ويمكن ادراكه فقط عند سطح تحكم المنظومة. الشغل والحرارة هما صورتين من صور الطاقة بهما فقط يمكن تغيير مقدار طاقة المنظومة.
> 
> المقدرة على بذل شغل لا تعني حقيقة القيام بهذا الشغل. القانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية (منظوق كلفن-بلانك للآلة الحرارية) ينص على استحالة تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية (أي إلى شغل ميكانيكي) في دورة ديناميكية حرارية، وهذا ما نلاحظه في محطات القوى البخارية على سبيل المثال، حيث جزء من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة نتيجة لحرق الوقود تتحول إلى شغل ميكانيكي، أما الجزء الأكبر من هذه الطاقة فيتم طرده إلى المحيط الجوي عن طريق المكثف. ببساطة إذا كان لدينا على سبيل المثال 100 ميجاوات قدرة حرارية متولدة من حرق الوقود، فإنه يمكن فقط الحصول على قدرة ميكانيكية قد تصل إلى 40 ميجاوات (على سبيل المثال). بهذا تعريف الطاقة بأنها المقدرة على بذل الشغل غير دقيق.



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي جمعة
التعريف يجب ان يكون واضحا ولا يوجد فيه التباس موافق؟
المقدرة على بذل شغل؟ هل تقصد هنا الكمون؟
أعتقد أن الطاقة والكمون يملكان نفس التعريف لكن ماهو هذا التعريف؟

الشغل هو صورة من صور الطاقة مثله مثل الحرارة؟؟؟ كيف؟؟ لا أفهم ذلك؟
هل تعني بالشغل الطاقة الحركية مثلا؟؟ لأني مافهمت قصدك؟


العبارة : Ef-Ei=W
يعني تغير الطاقة يساوي العمل
أشكال الطاقة كلها لا يوجد من بينها شكل العمل حسب اعتقادي؟ لكن اذا تغيرت الطاقة عندها نحصل على العمل{تحول الطاقة من شكل الى آخر}.

دعنا أخي أولا مع التعاريف قبل النقاش حول منطوق كلفن.

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (24 يناير 2011)

*ما هو السهل!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي جمعة
> التعريف يجب ان يكون واضحا ولا يوجد فيه التباس موافق؟
> المقدرة على بذل شغل؟ هل تقصد هنا الكمون؟
> ...


 
الأخ المهندس:
1- لست انا من قال ان الشغل (العمل) هو المقدرة على بذل الشغل، آمل أن تقراء مداخلتي بقليل من التروي.

2- القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو شكل من أشكال الطاقة موجود في جميع الكتب المنهجية للديناميكا الحرارية، ولم ابتدع شياء. (وحدة الطاقة والشغل هي الجول في الوحدات الدولية).

3- الشغل ظاهرة انتقالية يمكن ادراكها فقط عند سطح التحكم، ايضا موجود في جميع كتب الديناميكا الحرارية.

4- تمدد البخار أو الغاز في التربينة يعمل على دوران قضيب التربينة فنحصل بذلك على شغل (عمل) ميكانيكي يمكن الإستفادة منه بطرق لا حصر لها.

5- الثأثير بقوة على مكبس اسطوانة تحتوي على غاز يعني بذل شغل على هذا الغاز إذا تحرك المكبس.
6- مرور التيار الكهربائي في الأسلاك (تدفق الإلكترونات) هو صورة أخرى للشغل.
7- نقوم بعمل شغل على المضخة والضاغط لتقوما بمهامها.
8- الشغل والحرارة صورتين انتقاليتين للطاقة تعملا على تغير حالة المنظومة، هذا ما ينص عليه القانون الأول، ولم ابتدع شياء ايضا.

هل اخترت السهل ام الصعب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## pic2007 (24 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



jomma قال:


> الأخ المهندس:
> 1- لست انا من قال ان الشغل (العمل) هو المقدرة على بذل الشغل، آمل أن تقراء مداخلتي بقليل من التروي.
> 
> 2- القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو شكل من أشكال الطاقة موجود في جميع الكتب المنهجية للديناميكا الحرارية، ولم ابتدع شياء. (وحدة الطاقة والشغل هي الجول في الوحدات الدولية).
> ...



أخي العزيز
اصبر اعلي كما نقول عندنا بالعامية

-يبدو لي أنك تعتقد -أو بالأصح المناهج التي تحدثت عنها- بأن العمل هو الطاقة الميكانيكية اي الطاقة الحركية +طاقة الكمون

الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية وهي الطاقة المغناطيسية+الطاقة الكهروستاتيكية


يبدو في الفقرة الأخيرة أيضا أن المقصود من الشغل -او العمل- هو الطاقة الميكانيكية
يمكن أن نطبق القانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية بدل كلمة شغل نقول الطاقة الميكانيكية ونطبق القانون ما فيه مشكلة.
و نتحدث عن قانون تحول الطاقة الحرارية الى الطاقة الميكانيكية .
المشكلة الحقيقية ان العمل ليس من اشكال الطاقة نهائيا
العبارة البسيطة : Ef-Ei=W تكفي

على سبيل المثال عندما ندرس مثال : متحرك انطلق من ا بشروط معينة ووصل ب بشروط ثانية ونبدأ نحل المشكلة بالتأكيد سوف لن نضيف العمل الى الطاقات,عندها العمل يعبر عن تحول أحد أشكال الطاقة الى شكل ثان.
بسيطة اذا قمنا بجرد للطاقات:
الحرارية و ووووو
لن نجد في القائمة العمل نهائيا.

فعندما تدور التربينة وهذه طاقة حركية نقول فعلا تم تحول الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة ميكانيكية.


أما تعريف الطاقة بالكمون فهو مشابه لتعريف الماء بالماء
بالمناسبة مشكلة تعريف الطاقة ليست بدعة من عندي فلقدأشار اليها عالم الفيزياء الحاصل على نوبل ريتشارد فاينمان, تجدها في المشاركة الأولى.
تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (25 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> أخي العزيز
> اصبر اعلي كما نقول عندنا بالعامية
> 
> -يبدو لي أنك تعتقد -أو بالأصح المناهج التي تحدثت عنها- بأن العمل هو الطاقة الميكانيكية اي الطاقة الحركية +طاقة الكمون
> ...


 
المقصود بالشغل او العمل هنا هو الـ work، أما العمل (هناك من يسميه الإجراء) الذي تقصده حضرتك فهو الـ process ، كانت هناك مشكلة في المصطلحات، ربما علينا دائما الرجوع للمصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية!


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (25 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
شكراً لك على القوانين
أرجوا لك التوفيق​


----------



## pic2007 (25 يناير 2011)

*هل تختار السهل دائما؟*



jomma قال:


> المقصود بالشغل او العمل هنا هو الـ work، أما العمل (هناك من يسميه الإجراء) الذي تقصده حضرتك فهو الـ process ، كانت هناك مشكلة في المصطلحات، ربما علينا دائما الرجوع للمصطلح باللغة الإنجليزية!



ماأقصده بالعمل هو work

Energy is normally defined as "Energy _is_ the capacity to do work." That's totally false. Energy has the capacity to do work, because work is correctly defined as the dissipation (disordering; scattering) of energy.

energy _has_ the capacity to do work; that is one of its attributes.

وماذا يقصد فاينمان ايضا حسب وجهة نظرك؟

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (25 يناير 2011)

*التعقيد له اصحاب والحقيقة انا لست منهم!*



pic2007 قال:


> ماأقصده بالعمل هو work
> 
> energy is normally defined as "energy _is_ the capacity to do work." that's totally false. Energy has the capacity to do work, because work is correctly defined as the dissipation (disordering; scattering) of energy.
> 
> ...


 
من طبيعة المهندس التبسيط والوصول للمطلوب بافضل الطرق وابسطها، واعتقد ان هذا منتدى للمهندسين، اي واحد يمكن ان ياخذ مقاطع من هنا وهناك ولكن ايضا يجب ان يفهم ما يقراء قبل نشره. _للمرة الاخيرة لم ادعي بان تعريف الطاقة هوالمقدرة على بذل الشغل،_ الحقيقة بدات اشك في انك تقراء ما يكتب.

المقصود هنا:
ان للطاقة قدرة على بذل الشغل، وهذه القدرة هي فقط احدى خصائصها وليس كل الخصائص.
بذلك لا يمكن اختزال تعريف الطاقة بأنها القدرة على بذل الشغل.​
لا أرى جديد في مداخلتك، سبق وان اوضحت بأن الشغل هو طاقة عابرة مثلها مثل الحرارة، وهذه الطاقة تنتهي بإنتهاء المؤثر، إذا تساوت الطاقة عند مدخل ومخرج التربينة عندها ينتهي الشغل، وإذا تحرك مكبس في أسطوانة إلى أعلى ورفع وزن عندها يبذل المكبس شغل، وينتهي هذا الشغل عندما يصبح المكبس وما يحمله من أوزان في حالة اتزان مع المحيط.
الشغل والحرارة هما صورتا الطاقة التي يمكن بهما تغير طاقة المنظومة بالزيادة أو النقصان.

نأمل ان تبتعد عن الإقتباس لأفهم وجهة نظرك انت!!!!!

آمل هذه المرة ان تتمعن فيما كُتب.

فهل اخترت السهل، ارجو ذلك.​


----------



## pic2007 (25 يناير 2011)

*توضيح*



jomma قال:


> من طبيعة المهندس التبسيط والوصول للمطلوب بافضل الطرق وابسطها، واعتقد ان هذا منتدى للمهندسين، اي واحد يمكن ان ياخذ مقاطع من هنا وهناك ولكن ايضا يجب ان يفهم ما يقراء قبل نشره. _للمرة الاخيرة لم ادعي بان تعريف الطاقة هوالمقدرة على بذل الشغل،_ الحقيقة بدات اشك في انك تقراء ما يكتب.
> 
> المقصود هنا:
> ان للطاقة قدرة على بذل الشغل، وهذه القدرة هي فقط احدى خصائصها وليس كل الخصائص.
> ...



السلام عليكم
لم تورد تعريفك للطاقة؟؟ وأنت مصر على اقحام قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية مع العلم النقاش حول تعاريف؟
أتمنى الا تكون في الوقت الحالي تواجه مشكلة مع التربينة.

لقد أوردت في البداية مقولة لعالم فيزيائي حاصل على جائزة نوبل ,حول وجود مشكلة تعريف الطاقة حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية
ثم أضفت رأيي الشخصي حول الموضوع
أخي العزيز لقد تجاهلت مقولة عالم الفيزياء فاينمان فلم تعلق عليها؟ لقد تجاهلتها وكأنها غير موجودة؟

أما اصرارك على أن الشغل هو شكل من اشكال الطاقة فهو غير صحيح على الاطلاق ,الدقة في التعاريف مطلوبة ثم انه نحن مهندسين ,يعني الدقة مطلوبة

أخي ربما تقصد انت بالشغل الطاقة الميكانيكية وهي الطاقة الحركية+الطاقة الكامنة ومن الجائز أن يكون هذا التعبير مستخدما يعني خطا شائع فبدل كلمة طاقة ميكانيكية نستخدم كلمة شغل,لكن نحن نناقش 
تعريف الطاقة.

الصحيح حسب ما أعتقد يجب عليك القول:تتحول الطاقة الطاقة الحرارية الى الطاقة الميكانيكية وربما الأصح الى الطاقة الحركية هذا في التربينة.
رجاءا لنعمل جرد-عمل لائحة- لجميع أشكال الطاقة,فحتما الطاقة الحرارية ستكون مذكورة أما الشغل فلن يكون في الائحة اطلاقا.
وحكاية الطاقة العابرة غير مفهومة فهل هي تختفي مثلا؟ أم ماذا تقصد بالضبط؟

أكرر تعريف الطاقة بالشغل غير مقبول,أما تعريف الطاقة بالكمون فهو مشابه لتعريف الماء بالماء؟

أما أنك ترى أن مشاركتي لم تأتي بجديد,فلم أدعي اكتشاف هذه القضية وهي أنه لا يوجد حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية للعلم تعريف محدد للطاقة,لكن المشاركة على الأقل تنبه الى وجود مشكلة.

أما وأنك تعتقد بهذا الشئ فهذا جيد,أما البديل فهو خارج المناهج العلمية الرسمية

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (25 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لم تورد تعريفك للطاقة؟؟ وأنت مصر على اقحام قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية مع العلم النقاش حول تعاريف؟
> أتمنى الا تكون في الوقت الحالي تواجه مشكلة مع التربينة.
> 
> ...


 
احد تعاريف الديناميكا الحرارية: هي علم الطاقة والأنتروبي، بذلك لا يمكن استبعاد علم الديناميكا الحرارية عندما نتحدث عن الطاقة.
حقيقة انا مندهش تماما من تعليقك، ويبدوا اننا فعلا نفتقد إلى أرضية مشتركة للحوار، وانك لا تقراء مداخلات الآخرين، ليس لدي مشكلة مع التربينة، وانا استشهدت بها لأنني في الأصل مهندس ميكانيكي، وليس ذنبي انك في المنتدى الخطاء، ولم اقم بتعريف الطاقة، ولم اتجاهل مقولة عالم الفيزياء فاينمان، والشغل أو الـ Work يظهر بوضوح في معادلة التعبير الرياضي لقانون مبداء حفظ الطاقة، فكيف يمكن وضعه في هذه المعادلة إذا لم يكن شكل من اشكال الطاقة؟ (بالتأكيد هو ليس بسمك)، الشغل قد يكون طاقة ميكانيكية هذا حسن و لا خلاف عليه، ولكن إذا قمت بتسخين الماء بواسطة سلك كهربائي واخذت الماء والسلك كمنظومة، عندها يكون شكل الطاقة الداخلة هي طاقة كهربائية أو شغل كهربائي وليس ميكانيكي. أما بخصوص أن الشغل (او الطاقة الميكانيكية إن شئت) والحرارة هما صورتان من صور الطاقة في حالة عبور (transient phenomena) فقد قمت بشرحها، وإذا كان هناك قصور في الشرح أو الفهم، نامل مراجعة كتاب الديناميكا الحرارة لـ فان ويلين، او اي كتاب آخر.

حسنا يبدوا انك فيزيائي وليس مهندس وهذا سبّب خلاف كبير وسوء فهم. نحن ندرس هذه التعاريف في المنهج الأول للديناميكا الحرارية.

Kinetic energy


----------



## jomma (25 يناير 2011)

الأخ بيك:
قمت بمراجعة كل المداخلات، ولم اجد اي مداخلة من الزملاء تقول ان الطاقة هي الكمون، عليك فقط التمعن في المداخلات واعطاء الفرصة لإختلاف المصطلحات بين الدول العربية.


----------



## jomma (25 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> المقصود هنا:
> ان للطاقة قدرة على بذل الشغل، وهذه القدرة هي فقط احدى خصائصها وليس كل الخصائص.
> بذلك لا يمكن اختزال تعريف الطاقة بأنها القدرة على بذل الشغل.​


 
هذه كانت مداخلتي بخصوص مقولة العالم فاينمان، كما تلاحظ لم اهملها، كل ما هناك انك لا تدقق في مداخلات الآخرين.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



jomma قال:


> الأخ بيك:
> قمت بمراجعة كل المداخلات، ولم اجد اي مداخلة من الزملاء تقول ان الطاقة هي الكمون، عليك فقط التمعن في المداخلات واعطاء الفرصة لإختلاف المصطلحات بين الدول العربية.


أخي طاقة الكمون او الوضع هي شكل من اشكال الطاقة لا توجد مشكلة هنا
تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



jomma قال:


> هذه كانت مداخلتي بخصوص مقولة العالم فاينمان، كما تلاحظ لم اهملها، كل ما هناك انك لا تدقق في مداخلات الآخرين.


أخي لا أعرف اذا كنت انت متسرع تجاهي؟

انا اضفت تلك العبارة-وهي لا ادعي انها تعود لفاينمان- بناءا على طلبك عندما طلبت المرادف الانكليزي لكلمة شغل,وقد ترجمتها لكنك اهملت مقولته .
تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



jomma قال:


> احد تعاريف الديناميكا الحرارية: هي علم الطاقة والأنتروبي، بذلك لا يمكن استبعاد علم الديناميكا الحرارية عندما نتحدث عن الطاقة.
> حقيقة انا مندهش تماما من تعليقك، ويبدوا اننا فعلا نفتقد إلى أرضية مشتركة للحوار، وانك لا تقراء مداخلات الآخرين، ليس لدي مشكلة مع التربينة، وانا استشهدت بها لأنني في الأصل مهندس ميكانيكي، وليس ذنبي انك في المنتدى الخطاء، ولم اقم بتعريف الطاقة، ولم اتجاهل مقولة عالم الفيزياء فاينمان، والشغل أو الـ Work يظهر بوضوح في معادلة التعبير الرياضي لقانون مبداء حفظ الطاقة، فكيف يمكن وضعه في هذه المعادلة إذا لم يكن شكل من اشكال الطاقة؟ (بالتأكيد هو ليس بسمك)، الشغل قد يكون طاقة ميكانيكية هذا حسن و لا خلاف عليه، ولكن إذا قمت بتسخين الماء بواسطة سلك كهربائي واخذت الماء والسلك كمنظومة، عندها يكون شكل الطاقة الداخلة هي طاقة كهربائية أو شغل كهربائي وليس ميكانيكي. أما بخصوص أن الشغل (او الطاقة الميكانيكية إن شئت) والحرارة هما صورتان من صور الطاقة في حالة عبور (transient phenomena) فقد قمت بشرحها، وإذا كان هناك قصور في الشرح أو الفهم، نامل مراجعة كتاب الديناميكا الحرارة لـ فان ويلين، او اي كتاب آخر.
> 
> حسنا يبدوا انك فيزيائي وليس مهندس وهذا سبّب خلاف كبير وسوء فهم. نحن ندرس هذه التعاريف في المنهج الأول للديناميكا الحرارية.
> ...


أخي انا مهندس أولا
Ef-Ei=W
لو فرضنا الاولى كانت 10جول والثانية 3جول يعني في النهاية حصلنا على 7 جول من العمل,
ماذا يعني ذلك؟
حسنا يعني هذا ان 7 جول هي مقدار من طاقة التي تحولت من احد اشكالها الى شكل آخر 
لكنني لا اعتقد ابدا بأن العمل شكل من اشكال الطاقة,لأنه خطأ منطقي واضح

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (26 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> أخي لا أعرف اذا كنت انت متسرع تجاهي؟
> 
> انا اضفت تلك العبارة-وهي لا ادعي انها تعود لفاينمان- بناءا على طلبك عندما طلبت المرادف الانكليزي لكلمة شغل,وقد ترجمتها لكنك اهملت مقولته .
> تحياتي.


 سيدي الكريم: لقد طلبتي رأي في المقولة لمن كانت، وقد قلت رأي بوضوح وانت تصر على انني اهملتها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jomma (26 يناير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> أخي انا مهندس أولا
> ef-ei=w
> لو فرضنا الاولى كانت 10جول والثانية 3جول يعني في النهاية حصلنا على 7 جول من العمل,
> ماذا يعني ذلك؟
> ...


 
اخي العزيز: اين الخطاء هل تختفي هكذا الطاقة؟ اين ذهبت الـ 7 جول. الشغل قد يكون طاقة ميكانيكية أو طاقة كهربائية تخترق حدود النظام لتغير من طاقته الداخلية، هذا موجود في جميع الكتب المنهجية ولم اسمع احد غيرك يقول غير ذلك.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



pic2007 قال:


> *من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:
> 
> [font=&quot]feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/font]
> [font=&quot]quoting feynman {[/font]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1[font=&quot]}:[/font]
> ...


_
السلام عليكم
تلك كانت مشاركتي الأولى وتقول انه يوجد مشكلة تعريف للطاقة واننا لا نملك هذا التعريف.
كتبت حضرتك التالي:
*القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو احد خصائص الطاقة ليس صحيحا، لأن الشغل هو صورة من صور الطاقة مثله مثل الحرارة. يُعرّف الشغل (والحرارة ايضا) بأنه طاقة في حالة انتقال ويمكن ادراكه فقط عند سطح تحكم المنظومة. الشغل والحرارة هما صورتين من صور الطاقة بهما فقط يمكن تغيير مقدار طاقة المنظومة*

اذن لم تقدم حضرتك تعريف الطاقة؟ فقط قلت العمل طاقة في حالة "انتقال"
ثم تقول هنا:

*من طبيعة المهندس التبسيط والوصول للمطلوب بافضل الطرق وابسطها، واعتقد ان هذا منتدى للمهندسين، اي واحد يمكن ان ياخذ مقاطع من هنا وهناك ولكن ايضا يجب ان يفهم ما يقراء قبل نشره. للمرة الاخيرة لم ادعي بان تعريف الطاقة هوالمقدرة على بذل الشغل، الحقيقة بدات اشك في انك تقراء ما يكتب.

المقصود هنا:
ان للطاقة قدرة على بذل الشغل، وهذه القدرة هي فقط احدى خصائصها وليس كل الخصائص.
بذلك لا يمكن اختزال تعريف الطاقة بأنها القدرة على بذل الشغل.​
لا أرى جديد في مداخلتك، سبق وان اوضحت بأن الشغل هو طاقة عابرة مثلها مثل الحرارة، وهذه الطاقة تنتهي بإنتهاء المؤثر، إذا تساوت الطاقة عند مدخل ومخرج التربينة عندها ينتهي الشغل


أخي حيرتني والله العظيم فماهو تعريفك للطاقة اذن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*_


----------



## jomma (26 يناير 2011)

*لا يوجد هناك ما يحير!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تلك كانت مشاركتي الأولى وتقول انه يوجد مشكلة تعريف للطاقة واننا لا نملك هذا التعريف.
> كتبت حضرتك التالي:
> *القول بأن العمل (الشغل) هو احد خصائص الطاقة ليس صحيحا، لأن الشغل هو صورة من صور الطاقة مثله مثل الحرارة. يُعرّف الشغل (والحرارة ايضا) بأنه طاقة في حالة انتقال ويمكن ادراكه فقط عند سطح تحكم المنظومة. الشغل والحرارة هما صورتين من صور الطاقة بهما فقط يمكن تغيير مقدار طاقة المنظومة*
> ...


 
عزيزي المهندس: لقد قلت حضرتك ان الشغل من خصائص الطاقة (هذا تعبيرك)، وانا قلت ان المقدرة على بذل الشغل هو من خصائص (مظاهر) الطاقة، الفرق شاسع بين التعبيرين، هل كنت دقيق في تعبيري ياباشا مهندس؟ آمل في ذلك.

للمرة الأخيرة: لم اعطي تعريف للطاقة، لأنه ببساطة لا يوجد تعريف مباشر لها.

لقد ذكرت اكثر من مرة ان الشغل (طاقة ميكانيكية او كهربائية) والحرارة طاقة عابرة وتختفيا بإختفاء المؤثر، اي يختفيا عندما تصبح المنظومة والمحيط في حالة اتزان ديناميكي حراري، إذا لم تستوعب ذلك يسعدني محاورتك وتكملة النقاش على نار هادئة.


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*الدقة مطلوبة .. رجاءا؟*



jomma قال:


> عزيزي المهندس: لقد قلت حضرتك ان الشغل من خصائص الطاقة (هذا تعبيرك)، وانا قلت ان المقدرة على بذل الشغل هو من خصائص (مظاهر) الطاقة، الفرق شاسع بين التعبيرين، هل كنت دقيق في تعبيري ياباشا مهندس؟ آمل في ذلك.
> 
> للمرة الأخيرة: لم اعطي تعريف للطاقة، لأنه ببساطة لا يوجد تعريف مباشر لها.
> 
> لقد ذكرت اكثر من مرة ان الشغل (طاقة ميكانيكية او كهربائية) والحرارة طاقة عابرة وتختفيا بإختفاء المؤثر، اي يختفيا عندما تصبح المنظومة والمحيط في حالة اتزان ديناميكي حراري، إذا لم تستوعب ذلك يسعدني محاورتك وتكملة النقاش على نار هادئة.


حسنا أفهم من هذا أنك لاتعتقد بوجود تعريف للطاقة,هل هذا صحيح؟
لكن السؤال حول ايجاد تعريف الطاقة في المناهج الرسمية يبقى ويحتاج الى اجابة؟؟

ولأكون صريحا فلا أملك تعريف للطاقة في داخل مجال العلم "الرسمي"
فبعد التجربة الشهيرة والتي أطلق عليها "اغتيال الأثير" نتج عنها عدم وجود الأثير نهائيا,ولأن كل التعاريف كانت مبنية على أساس وجود هذا الأثير,فنتيجة لذلك أصبح من الضروري ايجاد تعاريف بديلة لكن ولحد الآن لا توجد هذه التعاريف,لذلك لن يكون "غريبا" جدا اذا قال أحدهم والله انا ما وجدت تعاريف محددة واضحة ومنطقية للطاقة والقو ة والشحنة ووو الخ

أخي ان المقدرة على بذل العمل هي الكمون تعريفا ,آمل ان يكون هذا واضحا
وأتمنى الا أكون في المكان الخطأ.
تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (26 يناير 2011)

يبدوا اننا متفقين على انه ليس هناك تعريف مباشر للطاقة. يبقى الخلاف في عدم اقتناعك بأن الشغل الميكانيكي هو من صور الطاقة، حسنا هذا تعريف للشغل الميكانيكي من الموسوعة.
الموقع:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_(physics)
In physics, *mechanical work* is the amount of energy transferred by a force acting through a distance. Like energy, it is a scalar quantity, with SI units of joules. The term _work_ was first coined in 1826 by the French mathematician Gaspard-Gustave Coriolis.[1][2]
According to the *work-energy theorem* if an external force acts upon a rigid object, causing its kinetic energy to change from _Ek1_ to _Ek2_, then the mechanical work (_W_) is given by:[3]


----------



## pic2007 (26 يناير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



jomma قال:


> يبدوا اننا متفقين على انه ليس هناك تعريف مباشر للطاقة. يبقى الخلاف في عدم اقتناعك بأن الشغل الميكانيكي هو من صور الطاقة، حسنا هذا تعريف للشغل الميكانيكي من الموسوعة.
> الموقع:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Work_(physics)
> ...




أخي الفاضل

[FONT=&quot]لا اعتقد انه يمكننا تعريف العمل بالقوة*الانتقال,لأن تأثير عمل القوة لا يؤدي دائما إلى الانتقال,
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]عمل قوة قد يشوه نظام,يرفع ضغطه,يرفع درجة حرارته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فذلك التعريف يفترض أن النظام غير قابل للتشوه.[/FONT]


Ef-Ei=w
[FONT=&quot]أخي العبارة السابقة اقرأها هكذا: تغير الطاقة =العمل وليس 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الطاقة =العمل[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لذلك العمل موجود فقط نتيجة تغير الطاقة[/FONT]


واذا لم تتغير الطاقة النتيجة اذن لا يوجد عمل.


ويكون التعريف بالاعتماد على العبارة السابقةهو:
[FONT=&quot]العمل هو تغير الطاقة من شكل إلى شكل آخر من أشكال الطاقة[/FONT]

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (27 يناير 2011)

*البطاقة الحمراء هل حان وقت اشهارها؟*

:82::82:


pic2007 قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> 
> [FONT=&quot]لا اعتقد انه يمكننا تعريف العمل بالقوة*الانتقال,لأن تأثير عمل القوة لا يؤدي دائما إلى الانتقال,[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]عمل قوة قد يشوه نظام,يرفع ضغطه,يرفع درجة حرارته[/FONT]
> ...


 
سيدي الكريم سوف ارد على مداخلتك نقطة بنقطة ولن اهمل شياء:

1- كون ان الشغل يساوي حاصل الضرب المقياسي للقوة والإزاحة هذا شياء مفروغ منه، وهو من البديهات التي تدرس للطالب في جميع اصقاع الارض، وهذا المنتدى ليس المكان المناسب لمناقشته، فافضل مكان لمناقشته هو على مقاعد الدراسة في المرحلة الاعدادية.

2- سبق وان ذكرت لك ان الشغل يختفي او لا يكون له وجود اذا اختفى المؤثر، المؤثر هنا هو القوة والازاحة، فاذا اختفت القوى او الازاحة فلن يكون هناك شغل، هذه من البديهيات التي درسناها في المرحلة الاعدادية.

3- لم يقل احد في جميع المداخلات ان الطاقة هي شغل، وذكرت لك انه لا يوجد تعريف مباشر للطاقة، ولكنك تعيد وتكرر ما لم يقله احد.

4- لقد ذكرت في جميع مداخلاتي ان الشغل (الطاقة الميكانيكية على سبيل المثال) والحرارة هما صورتين للطاقة يمكن ان يؤثرا على مقدار طاقة النظام بالزيادة او النقصان، وها انت تكرر نفس الكلام بعدما اتعبتنا.

5- تغير الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى قد لا يصاحبه شغل، بذلك تعبيرك بان الشغل هو تغير الطاقة من شكل الى اخر، غير صحيح.

6- اذا قال لي طالب بان الشغل لا يساوي القوة مضروبة في المسافة، لاشهرت له البطاقة الحمراء ولاخرجته من قاعة المحاضرات ولطلبت منه البحث عن عمل اخر.

7- الان انا على يقين بانك لست مهندس ولست فيزيائي، والحقيقة انا اجهل تماما الخلفية العلمية لمن كنت احاوره. :87:


----------



## pic2007 (28 يناير 2011)

*لماذا تتسرع ولا تقرأ ماهو مكتوب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jomma قال:


> :82::82:
> 
> سيدي الكريم سوف ارد على مداخلتك نقطة بنقطة ولن اهمل شياء:
> 
> ...


تعريفي للعمل هو تغير الطاقة من شكل الى شكل آخر,فكيف تقول اني قلت هذا:
تغير الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى قد لا يصاحبه شغل؟ انا لا عتقد هذا ولا اقوله على الاطلاق؟

[font=&quot]يعني عندنا عبارتين للعمل:[/font]
[font=&quot]الأولى هي العمل=القوة*الانتقال[/font]
[font=&quot]والثانية هي :العمل= تغير الطاقة :[/font]


[font=&quot] وفي المقابل كتب -بيك2007- :[/font]
*[font=&quot]لا اعتقد انه يمكننا تعريف العمل بالقوة*الانتقال,لأن تأثير عمل القوة لا يؤدي دائما إلى الانتقال[/font]**[font=&quot],[/font]
**[font=&quot]عمل قوة قد يشوه نظام,يرفع ضغطه,يرفع درجة حرارته[/font]
**[font=&quot]فذلك التعريف يفترض أن النظام غير قابل للتشوه[/font]**[font=&quot].[/font]*

*[font=&quot]ولم أقل:[/font]*
*[font=&quot]لا توجد العبارة: العمل = القوة*الانتقال[/font]*
*[font=&quot]لكنني ادعيت أنها لا تصلح لتعريف العمل حسب "وجهة نظري"[/font]*

*[font=&quot]أخي ان عمل القوة لا يؤدي دائما إلى الانتقال[/font]**[font=&quot], أتمنى ان يكون هذا واضحا,[/font]*
*[font=&quot]ولا يجوز ان نستخدم عبارات غير علمية مثل:[/font]*
*[font=&quot]الشغل "يختفي" او لا يكون له وجود اذا "اختفى" المؤثر، المؤثر هنا هو القوة والازاحة، فاذا اختفت القوى او الازاحة فلن يكون هناك شغل[/font]*
[font=&quot]هناك أيضا خلط :[/font]
[font=&quot]اذا قلنا -حسب وجهة نظرك يا أخي- تعريف الشغل:هو القوة*الانتقال وايضا المؤثر=القوة *الانتقال ينتج لنا أن المؤثر=الشغل لا جديد اذا قلنا أن الشغل "يختفي" اذا " اختفى" المؤثر.[/font]

[font=&quot]أخي لا يصح أن نعرف الماء بالماء فماهو تعريف القوة اذن حسب اعتقادك؟[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]كان بودي لو تشجعت قليلا وناقشت مقولة فاينمان فمن يدري فقد تشهر في وجهه البطاقة الحمراء؟[/font]

[font=&quot]أخي لقد استغربت كثيرا من مستواى العلمي دعني أذكر فقط الحقيقة التالية:[/font]
[font=&quot]أنت تعرف ترتيب جامعاتنا العربية باستثناء السعودية فهم في ذيل القائمة اتمنى ألا ترد بقولك هذه:مؤامرة من الصهاينة والامبريالية العالمية لقد شبعنا هذا الكلام.[/font]
[font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## jomma (28 يناير 2011)

*يبدوا ان البطاقة الحمراء قد تأخر اشهارها*



pic2007 قال:


> تعريفي للعمل هو تغير الطاقة من شكل الى شكل آخر,فكيف تقول اني قلت هذا:
> تغير الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى قد لا يصاحبه شغل؟ انا لا عتقد هذا ولا اقوله على الاطلاق؟
> 
> [font=&quot]يعني عندنا عبارتين للعمل:[/font]
> ...


حسنا سوف ارد على جميع نقاطك وللمرة الاخيرة لانني اضعت الكثير من الوقت في مناقشة اساسيات ليس هذا المكان المنسب لمناقشتها:

1- العبارة: 
_تغير الطاقة من صورة الى اخرى قد لا يصاحبه شغل_​انت لم تقل هذه العبارة، بل انا من قلتها، ويبدوا ان الامور اختلطت عليك، وهي صحيحة سيدي الكريم، اذا قمت بتبريد كاس من الشاي( مش مهم احمر او اخضر) عندها تتغير طاقته الداخلية دون ان يكون هناك شغل، المعادلة التي كتبتها اخي العزيز هي التعبير الرياضي لقانون حفظ الطاقة، ينقصها فقط الحرارة والتغير في طاقة الحركة والتغير في طاقة الوضع.​ 
2- ذكرت لك ان الشغل = القوة×المسافة، هذه من المسلمات لقد نقلتها لك من الموسوعة، عليك فقط مراجعة كتاب الفيزياء للمرحلة الأعدادية، او مراجعة مداخلة الدكتور محمد شراحبيل، وارجوك لا تثيرها مرة اخرى، والإعتراف بالخطاء فضيلة، إذا لم تكون هناك قوة أو ان الجسم لم يتحرك عندها لن يكون هناك شغل.​ 
3- يبدوا ان لديك مشكلة مع الماء.​ 
4- سيدي الكريم لقد طلبت راي في المقولة المنسوبة لفاينمان وقد قلت راي فيها في اكثر من مداخلة، واخبرتك انها صحيحة 100% ولا غبار عليها ولكنك تتناسى، فكيف اشهر له البطاقة الحمراء!!!.​ 
5- لا ابدا ان ضد نظرية المؤمرة، يبدوا اننا نحن نتأمر على انفسنا، قد تكون مستويات جامعاتنا منخفضة نسبيا مقارنة بالجامعات الأوروبية والأمريكية، ولكن ليس لدرجة العجز على تعريف الشغل. ولم افهم ماذا تقصد، هل مستواك ضعيف لأنك درست في جامعة ضعيفة، ام انك لم تدخل الجامعة لأن مستويات الجامعات ضعيف.​ 
6- عندما نناقش في هذا الملتقى يجب علينا احترام من نحاور فمنهم مهندسين اكفاء ومنهم دكاترة ومنهم اساتدة، فلا يجب ان نسخر منهم بإستخدام عبارات مستفزة مثل اخترت السهل، ودائما تختار السهل، فإذا بدأت بالإستفزاز سوف تجد بالتأكيد من يستفزك.​استغرب من عدم تدخل اي من الإخوة الأعضاء في هذه المناقشة، يبدوا انهم يستمتعون بها:77:​


----------



## pic2007 (29 يناير 2011)

*النقاش العلمي*

*[font=&quot]يطغى على غالبية الحوارات الرفض المطلق للآخر، [/font][font=&quot]ويطغي على غالبية الحوارات الطرح المسبق للمسلمات التي لا تقبل النقاش[/font][font=&quot].[/font]
[font=&quot] حينما نطرح قضايانا والتي نعتقد بها للنقاش, [/font][font=&quot]والحوار لا يعني اننا تنازلنا عن قناعاتنا التي تشكلت نتيجة بحث ودراسة وليس نتيجة تعصب وتقليد أعمى[/font][font=&quot]، وإنما هو الأسلوب الأمثل لتحريك الحوار والأسلوب الأنجح لتحقيق أهداف الحوار.

[/font]**[font=&quot]جاء في الحديث عن أمير المؤمنين "ع": "ضع أمر أخيك على أحسنه حتى يأتيك ما يغلبك منه، ولا تظنن بكلمة خرجت من أخيك سوءا، وأنت تجد لها في الخير محملا ".[/font]

[font=&quot]مشكلة بعض الناس أنهم يفتشون دائما عن أسوأ الاحتمالات في تفسير سلوك الآخرين  وخصوصا الذين يختلفون معهم، ربما يكون الاحتمال الأسوأ هو أبعد الاحتمالات، ولكنه يبقى هو الاحتمال الأقرب عند هذا البعض، لكونهم لا يملكون القدرة على أن يحسنوا الظن، وكونهم لا يفهمون محامل الخير في تفسير ما يصدر عن الآخرين.[/font]*


وكالعادة دائما يصرف الانتباه ويشتت التركيز بعيدا عن الموضوع الرئيسي محل النقاش.
على اي حال مشكلة التعاريف مازالت مطروحة ولم تجد بعد الحل؟

تحياتي.


----------



## ahmadkanaan (29 يناير 2011)

مــــــــشــــــــكورين اخواني


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> أخي انا مهندس أولا
> ‎



لا تختلف معي 

المهم أن معظم مشاركاتك 
تدل على انك تريد أن تبث علم خاطئ في المنتدي 

‎


pic2007 قال:


> Ef-Ei=W
> لو فرضنا الاولى كانت 10جول والثانية 3جول يعني في النهاية حصلنا على 7 جول من العمل,
> ماذا يعني ذلك؟
> حسنا يعني هذا ان 7 جول هي مقدار من طاقة التي تحولت من احد اشكالها الى شكل آخر
> ...



يكون ٧ جول هو مقدار الشغل

و يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار أن العلاقة
Ef-Ei=W
حالة خاصة عندما يكون التغير في طاقة الوضع تساوي صفر

تعريف الشغل 
هو مقدار التغير في طاقة الحركة لجسم

أو انه يكافئ
التكامل من نقطة البداية إلى نقطة النهاية لحاصل الضرب القياسي لمتجة القوة في تفاضلية متجة موضع الجسم

‎ حالات خاصة

١ ‏_ إذا كانت القوة محافظة
فإن الشغل يكافئ
سالب التغير في طاقة الوضع للجسم

٢_ إذا كان الجسم يتحرك في مجال جهد يساوي صفر أو ثابت فإن الشغل يكافئ
Ef-Ei=W
التغير في مقدار الطاقة هذا الجسم

٣_ بالنسبة إلى الطاقة الحرارية 
فإن درجة الحرارة مقياس للطاقة الداخلية

عندما ندرس حركة ذرة في غاز فإن بزيارة درجة الحرارة تكتسب هذه الذرة شغل عن طريق التغير في طاقة حركة هذه الذرة

اما عندما ندرس اسطوانة تحتوي غاز مكون من ذرات بها مكبس فإن بارتفاع درجة الحرارة تحت حجم ثابت فإن المكبس لا يبذل شغل
و لكن الطاقة الداخلية للغاز تزداد

اما إذا تحرك المكبس نقول أن الشغل الناتج هو
الشغل "بواسطة" الغاز
لأن المكبس لا يتحرك الا بواسطة الغاز
و في هذه الحالة تبذل الذرات شغل

و في هذه الحالة نقول أن الشغل بواسطة الغاز هو
التكامل لحاصل ضرب الضغط في التفاضلية للحجم

٤_إذا كانت القوة ثابتة فإن الشغل يساوي متجة القوة في الازاحة
إذا كانت القوى محافظة

أو يساوي الشغل القوة في المسافة
إذا كانت القوى غير محافظة و التغير في طاقة الوضع صفر أو إذا كانت الحركة في خط مستقيم

مثال إذا تحركت سيارة مسافة ١٠٠ كم بسرعة ٦٠ كم في الساعة
و فقدت ٥ لتر بنزين
فإن الشغل التي بذلته السيارة يساوي صفر
لأن القوة المؤثرة عليها تساوي معدل تغير كمية الحركة تساوي صفر
و لكن ما اكتسبته من طاقة فقدت في الاحتكاك من خلال كاوتش العجل و الهواء

أحب أن أضيف معنى قوة محافظة
هي القوة التي لا تعتمد على الزمن
أي انها تعتمد على الموضع فقط
أي أن لكل موضع قوة وحيدة
‎ و كذلك الشغل الناتج عنها لا يعتمد على المسار
مثال
قوة المجال قوة محافظة
قوة المقاومة قوة غير محافظة
و يمكن اثبات انه تكون القوة قوة محافظة إذا و إذا فقط تحقق
F = grad‏ ‏‎(§)
حيث § دالة قياسية

الذي يكافئ الشرط دوران المتجه للقوة يساوي صفر اتجاهي
curl(F) = 0

مثال علمي
نفترض بندول يعمل في الفراغ فإن البندول بعد زمن دوري يكون له نفس القوة
معدل تغير كمية الحركة
اما إذا كان يتحرك في وسط مقاوم مثل العسل
‎ فإنه بعد زمن دوري تختلف القوة عن ما قبلها
أي في نفس الموضع يوجد أكثر من قوة 
إذا القوة غير محافظة
لأنها أيضا تعتمد على الزمن


----------



## pic2007 (4 يونيو 2011)

*ماهي الطاقة؟*



pic2007 قال:


> *من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:
> 
> [font=&quot]feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/font]
> [font=&quot]quoting feynman {[/font]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1[font=&quot]}:[/font]
> ...


_
السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل

للرفع -عسى ان نعثر على جواب مقنع لهذه القضية؟

وربما نضيف ماهو تعريف كل من الشحنة والجهد؟

ملاحظة: الغريب في الأمر ولا واحد من "أنصار قانون حفظ الطاقة" المزعوم قدم لنا تعريفا للطاقة أو الجهد أو الشحنة مع العلم أنهم يتسرعون بالوسمة الشهيرة: " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" لكن في المقابل فهم لا يملكون تعريف للطاقة؟
أي أنه لدينا - حسب وجهة نظرهم طبعا- قانون بقاء الطاقة سارفي الوقت الذي لا نعرف ماهي هذه الطاقة هذا هو منطقهم العلمي وشكرا._


----------



## مصطفى صلاح الدين (13 يونيو 2011)

تحياتي لهذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## pic2007 (15 يونيو 2011)

مصطفى صلاح الدين قال:


> تحياتي لهذا المجهود الرائع


حياك الله سيدي الفاضل وشكرا.


----------



## eng-aoto (8 أكتوبر 2011)

نقاش حاااااااااااااااااامي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*الطاقة* هي المقدرة على القيام بشغل (أى إحداث تغيير)، وهناك صور عديدة للطاقة، منها الحرارة والضوء (طاقة كهرومغناطيسية)، والطاقة الكهربائية.
ضمن الاستخدام الاجتماعي : تطلق كلمة "طاقة" على كل ما يندرج ضمن مصادر الطاقة، إنتاج الطاقة، واستهلاكها وأيضا حفظ موارد الطاقة. بما ان جميع الفعاليات الاقتصادية تتطلب مصدرا من مصادر الطاقة، فإن توافرها وأسعارها هي ضمن الاهتمامات الأساسية والمفتاحية. في السنوات الأخيرة برز استهلاك الطاقة كأحد أهم العوامل المسببة للاحترار العالمي global warming مما جعلها تتحول إلى قضية أساسية في جميع دول العالم.
ضمن سياق العلوم الطبيعية، الطاقة يمكن ان تاخذ أشكالا متنوعة : طاقة حرارية، كيميائية، كهربائية، إشعاعية، نووية، طاقة كهرومغناطيسية، وطاقة حركة. هذه الأنواع من الطاقة يمكن تصنيفها بكونها طاقة حركية أو طاقة كامنة ، في حين أن بعضها يمكن أن يكون مزيجا من الطاقتين الكامنة والحركية.
جميع أنواع الطاقة يمكن تحويلها Transformation من شكل لآخر بمساعدة أدوات بسيطة أو تقنيات معقدة : من الطاقة الكيميائية إلى الكهربائية عن طريق الأداة الشائعة البطاريات أو المركمات، ضمن سياق نظرية النسبية بدمج مجالي المادة والطاقة معا بحيث أصبح من الممكن ان تتحول الطاقة إلى مادة وبالعكس تحول المادة إلى طاقة : هذا الكشف الجديد عبر عنه أينشتاين بمعادلته الشهيرة E=mc2. هذا التحول ترجم عمليا عن طريق الحصول على الطاقة بعمليات الانشطار النووي والاندماج النووي.
مصطلحات الطاقة وتحولاتها مفيدة جدا في شرح العمليات الطبيعية. فحتى الظواهر الطقسية مثل الريح، والمطر والبرق والأعاصير tornado تعتبر نتيجة لتحولات الطاقة التي تأتي من الشمس على الأرض. الحياة نفسها تعتبر أحد نتائج تحولات الطاقة : فعن طريق التمثيل الضوئي يتم تحويل طاقة الشمس إلى طاقة كيميائية في النباتات ، يتم لاحقا الاستفادة من هذه الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في عملية التمثيل الغذائي للكائنات الحية والإنسان. ومن النبات ينتج الخشب وهو مصدر آخر للطاقة يرجع أصلها إلى الشمس.
*محتويات*



1 تحول الطاقة
2 أنواع الطاقة 
2.1 طاقة الحيوان
2.2 طاقة حرارية
2.3 طاقة كهربائية
2.4 طاقة نووية
2.5 طاقة كهرمائية
2.6 طاقة الرياح
2.7 طاقة المد والجزر
2.8 طاقة كيميائية

3 طاقة إشعاع
4 مصادر الطاقة الطبيعية 
4.1 طاقة البترول
4.2 طاقة الوقود
4.3 طاقة شمسية

5 طاقة جسيم وطاقة شعاع 
5.1 طاقة جسم أو جسيم
5.2 طاقة شعاع

6 أنواع أخرى للطاقة
7 وحدات الطاقة
8 تحويل وحدات الطاقة
9 انظر أيضا
*[عدل] تحول الطاقة*



 *مقال تفصيلي* :تحول الطاقة
يمكن تحويل الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في بطارية الجيب إلى ضوء. كما تتحول الطاقة الكيميائية المختزنة في بطارية الرصاص إلى طاقة كهربائية. أو تحويل طاقة أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربائية عن طريق لوح ضوئي.
كمية الطاقة الموجودة في العالم ثابتة على الدوام، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم (قانون انحفاظ الطاقة)، وإنما تتحول من شكل إلى آخر. وعندما يبدو أن الطاقة قد استنفذت، فإنها في حقيقة الأمر تكون قد تحولت إلى صورة أخرى ، لهذا نجد أن الطاقة هي قدرة للقيام بالشغل تكون نتيجته مثلا طاقة حركية أو طاقة إشعاعية. فالطاقة التي يصاحبها حركة يطلق عليها طاقة حركة. والطاقة التي لها صلة بالموضع (الجاذبية) يطلق عليها طاقة الوضع (جهدية). فالبندول المتأرجح تختزن به *طاقة وضع* عند نقاطه النهائية ، وعند كل نقطة نهائية لاتهزاز البندول تتحول طاقة الوضع إلى طاقة حركية لذلك يعود في اتجاه وضع التوازن ومنه إلى النقطة النهائية الثانية ، وهكذا.
الطاقة توجد في عدة أشكال كالطاقة الميكانيكية (حركية)، والطاقة الحرارية ، والطاقة الكيميائية ، والطاقة الكهربائية، والطاقة الإشعاعية.
أثبت ألبرت أينشتاين تكافؤ المادة والطاقة في نظرية النسبية ،أي يمكن تحول المادة إلى طاقة وهذا ما يحدث في الشمس (اندماج نووي) ، كما يمكن أن تتحول الطاقة إلى مادة مثلما في إنتاج زوجي حيث يتحول شعاع جاما إلى إلكترون وبوزيترون.
*[عدل] أنواع الطاقة*

تعتبر الطاقة الحيوانيةأول طاقة شغل استخدمها الإنسان في فجر الحضارة عندما استخدم الحيوانات الأليفة في أعماله ثم شرع واستغل قوة الرياح في تسيير قواربه لآفاق بعيدة. واستغل هذه الطاقة مع نمو حضارته، واستخدمها كطاقة ميكانيكية في إدارة طواحين الهواء وفي إدارة عجلات ماكينات الطحن ومناشير الخشب ومضخات رفع الماء من الآبار وغيرها. وهذا ما عرف بالطاقة الميكانيكية.
*[عدل] طاقة الحيوان*

قوة الحيوانات نجدها مستمدة من الطاقة الكيميائية الموجودة في الطعام بعد هضمه في الإنسان والحيوان. والطاقة الكيميائية نجدها في الخشب الذي كان يستعمل منذ القدم في الطبخ والدفء. وفي بداية الثورة الصناعية استخدمت القوة المائية كطاقة تشغيلية (شغل) بواسطة نظم سيور وبكر وتروس لإدارة العديد من الماكينات.
*[عدل] طاقة حرارية*

نجد الطاقة الحرارية في المحركات البخارية التي تحول الطاقة الكيميائية للوقود إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. فالآلة البخارية يطلق عليها آلة احتراق خارجي، لأن الوقود يحرق خارج المحرك في غلاية لتوليد البخار الذي بدوره يدير المحرك. لكن في القرن 19 إخترع محرك الاحتراق الداخلي، مستخدما وقودا يحترق داخل الآلة (مثلما في السيارة ، حيث يحترق البنزين داخل المحرك)، فتصبح مصدرا للطاقة الميكانيكية التي أستغلت في عدة أغراض كتسيير السفن والعربات والقطارات.
الطاقة الغير متجددة نحصل عليها من باطن الأرض كسائل كما في النفط، وكغاز كما في الغاز الطبيعي، أو كمادة صلبة كما في الفحم الحجري. وهي غير متجددة لأنه لايمكن صنعها ثانية أو استعواضها مجددا في زمن قصير. وتلك المصادر هي أصلا تكونت من الطاقة الشمسية واختزنت في النفط والفحم والغاز. وترجع جميع مصادر الطاقة المتجددة أيضا إلى الطاقة الشمسية (ماعدا الطاقة النووية). مصادر الطاقة المتجددة نجدها في طاقة الكتلة الحيوية التي تُستمد من مادة عضوية كإحراق النباتات وعظام الحيوانات وروث البهائم والمخلفات الزراعية. فعندما نستخدم الخشب أو أغصان الأشجار أو روث البهائم في اشتعال الدفايات أو الأفران، فهذا معناه أننا نستعمل وقود *الكتلة الحيوية*. وفي الولايات المتحدة تستغل طاقة الكتلة الحيوية في توليد نحو 3% من مجمل الطاقة لديها لتوليد 10 آلاف ميجا وات من القدرة الكهربائية.
وتستغل *طاقة الحرارة الأرضية* لتوليد الكهرباء والتسخين. وهي تحتاج إلى حفر أبار عميقة بين 400 متر إلى 2000 متر ,استخراج الماء الساخن منها واستغلاله غما في التدفئة أو لتوليد الكهرباء.
*[عدل] طاقة كهربائية*

في القرن 19 ظهر مصدر آخر للطاقة، وهو الطاقة الكهربائية ,والتي تعرف بالكهرباء ,ويمكن الحصول على الكهرباء من الطبيعة عن طريق الصواعق والاحتكاك وهذا صعب وغير مجدٍ اقتصادياً. ولكن يمكن توليد الكهرباء بعدة طرق أخرى منها الكيميائية مثل البطاريات أو عن طريق تحويل الطاقة الحركية إلى طاقة كهربائية وذلك بتحريك سلك موصل في مجال مغناطيسي كما في المولدات الكهربائية أو بتسخين مزدوج حراري كما في المزدوجة الحرارية.
-في البطاريات تكون الكهرباء المتولدة ذات تيار مستمر.
-في المولدات الكهربائية تكون الكهرباء المولدة في الغالب ذات تيار متردد ويمكن ان تكون الكهرباء ذات تيار مستمر.
*[عدل] طاقة نووية*

ثم ظهرت الطاقة النووية التي استخدمت في المفاعلات النووية، حيث يجري الانشطار النووي الذي يولد حرارة هائلة تولد البخار الذي يدير المولدات الكهربائية أو محركات السفن والغواصات. لكن مشكلة هذه المفاعلات النووية تكمن في نفاياتها المشعة، واحتمال حدوث تسرب إشعاعي أو انفجار المفاعل، كما حدث في مفاعل تشيرنوبل الشهير.
*[عدل] طاقة كهرمائية*

وطاقة كهرمائية التي تتولد من السدود. حاليا نصف الطاقة المتجددة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تأتي من *الطاقة الكهرمائية* وهي قوة دفع المياه التي تدير التوربينات، والتي بدورها تسيّر مولد الكهرباء ، كما يحدث في مصر في السد العالي. وفي أمريكا تمثل كهرباء الطاقة المائية 12% من جملة الكهرباء المنتجة. ويمكن مضاعفتها إلي 72 ألف ميجاوات حيث تتوفر مياه الأتهار والبحيرات.
*[عدل] طاقة الرياح*



 *مقال تفصيلي* :طاقة الرياح
هناك أيضا طاقة قوة الرياح حيث تُستخد مراوح كبيرة تدور بالهواء والرياح ، وبواسطة مولد كهربائي تقوم بإنتاج التيار الكهربائي. كانت قوة الرياح تستغل في إدارة طواحين الهواء ومضخات رفع المياه، كما إتبع في هولندا عندما نزح الهولنديون مساحات مائية من البحر لتوسيع الرقعة الزراعية عندهم. سبب عدم انتشارها في العالم أصواتها المزعجة وقتلها للطيور التي ترتطم بشفراتهاالسريعة، وعدم توفر الرياح في معظم المناطق بشكل مناسب.
*[عدل] طاقة المد والجزر*



 *مقال تفصيلي* : طاقة المد والجزر
تستغل طاقة المد والجزر التي تبلغ في بعض المناطق قدرا مناسبا في إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية. تستغل طاقة المد والجزر في فرنسا والمملكة المتحدة.
*[عدل] طاقة كيميائية*



 *مقال تفصيلي* : طاقة كيميائية
في البطاريات تستغل الطاقة الكيميائية في توليد التيار الكهربائي. وفي المراكم المستخدم في هاتف محمول وهي تنتج التيار الكهربائي من التفاعل الكيميائي. أيضا في خلايا الطاقة التي تستغل الهيدروجين والأكسجين لإنتاج الكهرباء من خلال تفاعل كهربائي كيميائي.
*[عدل] طاقة إشعاع*

تنتقل الطاقة الشمسية إلى الأرض كطاقة إشعاعية في صورة الضوء ، وهو موجات كهرومغناطيسية. كذلك تصدر النجوم طاقتها بصفة أساسية في صورة إشعاع.
*[عدل] مصادر الطاقة الطبيعية*

*[عدل] طاقة البترول*

البترول عبارة عن سائل كثيف، قابل للاشتعال، بني غامق أو بني مخضر، يوجد في الطبقة العليا من القشرة الأرضية. وأحيانا يسمى نافثا، من اللغة الفارسية ("نافت" أو "نافاتا" والتي تعني قابليته للسريان). وهو يتكون من خليط معقد من الهيدروكربونات، وخاصة من سلسلة ألكان، ولكنه يختلف في مظهره وتركيبه ونقاوته بشدة من مكان لأخر. وهو مصدر من مصادر الطاقة الأولية الهام للغاية (حسب إحصائيات الطاقة في العالم). البترول هو المادة الخام لعديد من المنتجات الكيميائية، اللدائن.
*[عدل] طاقة الوقود*

الوقود له أنواع مختلفة من أهمها الوقود الأحفوري وهو الذي يشمل كل من النفط والفحم والغاز، والذي أستخدم بإسراف منذ القرن الماضي ولا يزال يستخدم بنفس الإسراف مع ارتفاع أسعاره يوما بعد يوم، مع أضراره الشديدة للبيئة. ومثله وقود السجيل وهو مثل النفط يكون مخلوط مع الرمال.
من أنواع الوقود الأخرى هو الوقود الخشبي والذي يغطي استخدامه حوالي 6% من الطاقة الأولية العالمية، وهناك الوقود المستخرج من النفايات الحيوانية أو المياه الثقيلة للمجاري، حيث بالمستطاع استخدام هذه النفايات في توليد الطاقة بالاعتماد عليها بعد عمليات التخمير، وتستخدم في العديد من دول العالم معالجة المياه الثقيلة للاستفادة من الغازات المنبعثة لأغراض توفير الطاقة.
من الطرق الحديثة والنظيفة في توفير الوقود النظيف يمكن أن يكون من نباتات الأشجار سريعة النمو، أو بعض الحبوب أو الزيوت النباتية أو المخلفات الزراعية أو بقايا قصب سكر، أمكن تحويل بعض منتجات السكر إلى كحول لاستخدامه كوقود للسيارات وكذلك زيت النخيل. يتميز هذا النوع من الوقود بأنه يقلل من التلوث، حيث لا حاجة هناك لاستعمال الرصاص في مثل هذا النوع من الوقود لرفع أوكتان الوقود كما هو الحال في البنزين المستحصل عليه من النفط الأحفوري، ومن ثم فإنه بنزين خال من الرصاص.
هناك الوقود النووي وتحطه الكثير من المشاكل والقوانين الضابطة والتي قد لا تخلو من ازدواجية في المعايير وإجحاف بالسماح لاستخدامها على البعض، إضافة لخطورة استخدامها وتأثيرها السيئ على البيئة.
*[عدل] طاقة شمسية*

الطاقة الشمسية هي الطاقة الأم فوق كوكبنا، حيث تنبعث من أشعتها كل الطاقات المذكورة سابقاً لأنها تسير كل ماكينات وآلية الأرض بتسخين الجو المحيط واليابسة وتولد الرياح وتصريفها، وتدفع دورة تدوير المياه، وتدفيء المحيطات، وتنمي النباتات وتطعم الحيوانات. ومع الزمن تكون الوقود الإحفوري في باطن الأرض. وهذه الطاقة يمكن تحويلها مباشرة أو بطرق غير مباشرة إلى حرارة وبرودة وكهرباء وقوة محركة. تعتبر أشعة الشمس أشعة كهرومغناطيسية، وطيفها المرئي يشكل 49% منها، والغير مرئي منها يسمى بالأشعة الفوق البنفسجية، ويشكل 2%، والأشعة تحت الحمراء 49%.
الطاقة الشمسية تختلف حسب حركتها وبعدها عن الأرض، فتختلف كثافة أشعة الشمس وشدتها فوق خريطة الأرض حسب فصول السنة فوق نصفي الكرة الأرضية وبعدها عن الأرض وميولها ووضعها فوق المواقع الجغرافية طوال النهار أو خلال السنة، وحسب كثافة السحب التي تحجبها، لأنها تقلل أو تتحكم في كمية الأشعة التي تصل لليابسة، عكس السماء الصحوة الخالية من السحب أو الأدخنة. وأشعة الشمس تسقط علي الجدران والنوافذ واليابسة والبنايات والمياه، وتمتص الأشعة وتخزنها في كتلة (مادة) حرارية Thermal mass. هذه الحرارة المخزونة تشع بعد ذلك داخل المباني. تعتبر هذه الكتلة الحرارية نظام تسخين شمسي يقوم بنفس وظيفة البطاريات في نظام كهربائي شمسي (الفولتية الضوئية). فكلاهما يختزن حرارة الشمس لتستعمل فيما بعد.
والمهم معرفة أن الأسطح الغامقة تمتص الحرارة ولا تعكسها كثيراً، لهذا تسخن. عكس الأسطح الفاتحة التي تعكس حرارة الشمس، لهذا لا تسخن. والحرارة تنتقل بثلاث طرق ،إما بالتوصيل conduction من خلال مواد صلبة، أو بالحمل convection من خلال الغازات أو السوائل، أو بالإشعاع radiation. من هنا نجد الحاجة لانتقال الحرارة بصفة عامة لنوعية المادة الحرارية التي ستختزنه،, لتوفير الطاقة وتكاليفها. لهذا توجد عدة مباديء يتبعها المصممون لمشروعات الطاقة الشمسية، من بينها قدرة المواد الحرارية المختارة لتجميع وتخزين الطاقة الشمسية حتى في تصميم المباني واختيار مواد بنائها حسب مناطقها المناخية سواء في المناطق الحارة أو المعتادة أو الباردة. كما يكونون علي بينة بمساقط الشمس علي المبني والبيئة من حوله كقربه من المياه واتجاه الريح والخضرة ونوع التربة، والكتلة الحرارية التي تشمل الأسقف والجدران وخزانات الماء. كل هذه الاعتبارات لها أهميتها في امتصاص الحرارة أثناء النهار وتسربها أثناء الليل.
*[عدل] طاقة جسيم وطاقة شعاع*

يدخل في حسابات طاقة جسيم وطاقة شعاع ثابتين طبيعيين وهما c سرعة الضوء في الفراغ و h ثابت بلانك. يعتبر هذان الثابتان الطبيعيان من أهم الثوابت على الإطلاق لأنهما يحددان إلى جانب ثابت الجاذبية G والقوى الأساسية وكتلة الإلكترون وكتلة البروتون وشحنة أولية تكوين الكون كله من ذرات ونجوم ومجرات ومن كواكب ومن أرض نشأت عليها الحياة.
*[عدل] طاقة جسم أو جسيم*

يتميز جسم أو جسيم بأن له كتلة. فإذا كانت كتلة الجسيم m وسرعته v تحسب طاقته طبقا للمعادلة :




تلك هي طاقة حركية جسم أو جسيم ، وتنطبق المعادلة على الأجسم الكبيرة مثل السيارة مثلا ، وكذلك على الجسيمات الصغيرة مثل الإلكترون ، (كل بحسب كتلته). (ملحوظة: ينجم عن سرعة الجسيم طاقة حركية يمكن حسابها طبقا للمعادلة أعلاه التي تعتمد على كتلة الجسم m وسرعته v. ولكن إذا شئنا معرفة الطاقة الكلية للجسم فلا بد من أخذ الطاقة المرتبطة بكتلة السكون للجسم أيضا. وتحسب طاقة كتلة السكون للجسم عن طريق معادلة أينشتاين التي تعطي تكافؤ الكتلة والطاقة :*E == m. c²* حيث c سرعة الضوء في الفراغ. أي أن الطاقة الكلية لجسم == m. c² +




ويمكن حساب الطاقة الكلية لجسيم كالبروتون (أو لجسم كالسيارة) بالوحدات :
جول =



*[عدل] طاقة شعاع*

يتميز شعاع بأنه موجة كهرومغناطيسية لها تردد وطول موجة. لحساب طاقة شعاع مثل شعاع الضوء ، نطبق معادلة ماكس بلانك:



حيث :



هي طاقة الشعاع و



تردده (بالهرتز)
و h ثابت بلانك.
تنطبق تلك المعادلة على كميع أنواع الأشعة مثل : أشعة راديوية وأشعة الميكروويف والأشعة تحت الحمراء وأشعة الضوء المرئي ، والأشعة فوق البنفسجية ، والأشعة السينية وأشعة جاما. فكلها أنواع موجة كهرومغناطيسية.

حسابات تفصيلية عن طاقة شعاع كهرومغناطيسي ، أنظر موجة كهرومغناطيسية.
*[عدل] أنواع أخرى للطاقة*

هناك مصادر نظيفة للطاقة يمكن استخدامها كوقود بديل ومنها:

طاقة المد والجزر.
طاقة الحرارة الأرضية.
طاقة امواج البحر.
طاقة نووية.
طاقة شمسية.
طاقة الرياح.
طاقة حركة
وحدة طاقة
*[عدل] وحدات الطاقة*

كما توجد أنواع متعددة للطاقة، مثل الطاقة الحرارية والطاقة الكهربائية ووالطاقة الميكانيكية فلا عجب أنه توجد وحدات عديدة أيضا لقياس الطاقة بحيث تناسب الوحدة نوع الطاقة تحت النظر. ومع ذلك فيمكن تحويل تلك الوحدات فيما بينها مثلما يمكن تحويل الطاقة الحرارية مثلا إلى طاقة ميكانيكية. ونجلب هنا أهم وحدات الطاقة، ونذكر بوجود قائمة وحدة طاقة:
1 جول = 1 كيلوجرام. متر2. ثانية −2
1 إرج = 1 جرام. سم2. ثانية −2
1 جول = 107 إرج
1 كيلوواط ساعة = 3,6. 106 جول
1 حصان = 2,68. 106 جول
كما توجد وحدة صغيرة تناسب التعامل مع الجسيمات الأولية والذرة وتستخدم في الفيزياء النووية، ذلك لأن الجول وكيلوواط ساعة وحدات كبيرة لهذا المجال. والوحدة التي يستخدمها الفيزيائيون للجسيمات الأولية هي الإلكترون فولت ومقدارها :
1 إلكترون فولت = 1.6023 × 10−19 جولكتلة البروتون = 931 مليون إلكترون فولتوهذه الأخيرة يمكن حسابها أيضا بالجول أو بالكيلوجرام. متر2. ثانية −2.
*[عدل] تحويل وحدات الطاقة*


لتحويل وحدات الطاقة أنظر تحويل الوحدات.
*[عدل] انظر أيضا*


تحول الطاقة
وحدة طاقة
إلكترون فولت
بولومتر
طاقة شمسية
*التوسع الكوني*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> لا تختلف معي
> 
> المهم أن معظم مشاركاتك
> تدل على انك تريد أن تبث علم خاطئ في المنتدي
> ...


 

grad F 
curl F 

قد نجد كثيرا لايعرف معناها .. 



A scalar field is a value that is attached to every point in the domain, temperature is a simple example of this. For example T(x,y,z) can be used to represent the temperature at the point (x,y,z). A vector field is also quantity that is attached to every point in the domain, but in this case it has both magnitude (size) and direction. Vectors are often written in bold type, to distinguish them from scalars. Velocity is an example of a vector quantity; the velocity at a point has both magnitude and direction. 

Introduction to Vectors and Scalars 

Time is another dimension in which scalar and vector quantities may vary. 
In two dimensional space a vector may be represented by two scalar components, in three dimensions a vector may be represented by three scalar components. Most simply these are Cartesian coordinates. However in 2D vectors can be written in polar coordinates and in 3D they can be written in spherical or cylindrical coordinates.​
The div, grad and curl of scalar and vector fields are defined by partial differentiation . Printable Worksheet: Grad Div and Curl
Gradient of a scalar field 
Let f(x,y,z) be a scalar field. The gradient is a vector 

grad f = ( ¶f ¶x
,¶f ¶y
, ¶f ¶z
) ,
it is the derivative of f in each direction. The gradient of a scalar field is a vector field. An alternative notation is to use the _del_ or _nabla_ operator, Ñf = grad f. 

Divergence of a vector field 
Let *F*(x,y,z) be a vector field, continuously differentiable with respect to x,y and z. Then the divergence of *F* is defined by 

div *F* = ¶F1 ¶x
+¶F2 ¶y
+¶F3 ¶z
.
div *F* is a scalar field it can also be written as Ñ. *F*. 

Curl of a vector field 
Let *F*(x,y,z) be a vector field, continuously differentiable with respect to x,y and z. Then the divergence of *F* is defined by 

curl *F* = [¶F2 ¶z
-¶F3 ¶y
, ¶F3 ¶x
-¶F1 ¶z
, ¶F1 ¶y
.¶F2 ¶x
]
curl *F* is a vector field it can also be written as Ñ×*F*.​


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المداخلة لحل خلافكم 
ومفهوم الطاقة ​ 
تعريف الطاقة واتحدى مخلوق على هذه الارض أن يعرف الطاقة بمفهومها الصحيح ​ 
الطاقة هي الروح والروح من أمر ربي ​ 
أما ما تتدارسونه وتبحثون فيه هو الحركة كما تسمونها الشغل 
الروح تُحرك 
طاقات بمعنى أرواح 
مثالا 
الروح لمحرك يعمل على طاقة ( الروح ) الكهرباء كما أن الكهرباء هي جسم بها طاقة والطاقة التي تحرك جسم الكهرباء وهكذا -- فكل شيء هو جسم بداخله جسم يحركه والجسم تحت النظر أمامنا طائرة مثلا أو ماء أو زثيق أو زيت أيً كان جامد أو سائل هو جسم بداخله أجسام تحركها روح والروح لا يعرفها إلا الله تعالى هو خالقها والروح من أمر ربي​ 
والاجسام متداخلة في بعضها تحركها الروح وهي واحدة تحرك جميع الاجسام والروح من امر ربي​ 
والاقرب لعقول البشر بما جاء عن أبونا آدم عليه السلام 
أرجو الاطلاع على قصة بداية خلق آدم عليه السلام 
وهي تحل لكم مشكلة الطاقة الروح 
خلق آدم جسم وبعدها أدخل الله تعالى فيه الروح فحركته ​


----------



## عدالة (14 أكتوبر 2011)

التحدي تعريف الروح ​ 
استطاع الانسان وضع مصطلح جديد للروح وسماها الطاقة​ 
سامحوني على المداخلات 
هي لتوجيه النظر إلى حلقة مفقودة تبحثون عنها 
ولزيادة البحث في كل الاتجاهات​ 
وفقكم الله جميعاً لكل خير وارجو الله تعالى أن نجد على أياديكم شيء جديد 
والباحث يتجه في كل الاتجاهات 
وهذا ما أحببت توضحيه فقط 
وليس هناك غضب أو زعل إطلاقاً 
بل الشكر على ما تقدموه من منافع ومصابيح تنير لنا طريق الحياة الشائكة​


----------



## pic2007 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*قد حان وقت الجد!!!*



pic2007 قال:


> *من الواضح أننا رسميا لا نملك تعريفا محددا للطاقة,ودعونا نقتبس من بعض العلماء:
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Quoting Feynman {[/FONT]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/#_edn1[FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
> ...


_
ماهو الجديد اذن:


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:



*الطاقة* هي المقدرة على القيام بشغل
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عمل_(فيزياء)

أنقر للتوسيع...

المقدرة على القيام بشغل هو أحد خصائص الطاقة وبدليل لو نظرنا الى العبارة:Ef-Ei=W
فقد يكون w=0 {العمل} وفي نفس الوقت الطاقة ثابتة وموجودة بالرغم من ان العمل غير موجود!!!
وبدليل ان التعريف السابق موجود في جميع المناهج التعليمية ولا شك ان العلماء المشار اليهم سابقا { وفاينمان هو حاصل على نوبل في الفيزياء ويحظى بالكثير من التقدير} قد اطلعوا على ذلك التعريف ويبدو انهم لا يوافقون عليه!!!

ماهو أيضا تعريف كل الجهد والشحنة؟؟ 

وشكرا._


----------



## pic2007 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*المشاركة السابقة مثيرة للاهتمام!!!*



عدالة قال:


> التحدي تعريف الروح ​
> استطاع الانسان وضع مصطلح جديد للروح وسماها الطاقة​
> سامحوني على المداخلات
> هي لتوجيه النظر إلى حلقة مفقودة تبحثون عنها
> ...


سيدي الفاضل

هذا الطرح هو اضافة للموضوع بكل تأكيد!!! أين كنتم سيدي طوال هذه المدة؟

وجب التذكير بان العلماء اختلفوا في معنى الروح!! 
فهناك من يقول المراد بها هو جبريل او جماعة من الملائكة عليهم السلام
والله اعلم بمراده

وهناك الكثير من الاسئلة مثل: ماهي النفس؟ وماذا تكون بالنسبة للروح؟؟

والشئ الوحيد والأكيد هو ان وجهة النظر الرسمية لا تقدم اجابات شافية ومقنعة!!!
لاحظ ان السؤال : ماهي الطاقة؟ هو ليس "سؤالا" ميتافيزيقيا؟ وليس فقط ان وجهة النظر الرسمية تفشل في تفسير ظواهر كثيرة و مؤكدة!!
وانما حتى اسئلة بسيطة مثل : ماهي الكهرباء؟؟ فهي هنا ايضا تقدم تعاريف كثيرة متناقضة ومربكة!!!... 

ولكم تحياتي

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (2 نوفمبر 2011)

عدالة قال:


> ​
> 
> استطاع الانسان وضع مصطلح جديد للروح وسماها الطاقة​
> سامحوني على المداخلات
> هي لتوجيه النظر إلى حلقة مفقودة تبحثون عنها ​


 
قال الله تعالى: "ويسألونك عن *الروح* قل *الروح* من *أمر ربي* وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا " صدق الله العظيم.

لا توجد حلقة مفقودة نبحث عنها سيدتي الكريمة.:70:

اما تعريف الروح بأنها الطاقة، فقد حسم القرآن الكريم مسألة الروح. ولا اعتقد ان هذا المكان المناسب للخوض فيها.


----------



## GeNiuS.BaGhDaD (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااا


----------



## pic2007 (7 يناير 2012)

*ايضا مسالة التعاريف!!!*

السلام عليكم


ان عبارة الطاقة الكهربائية تعطى بالعلاقة التالية:
Q*V
حيث V هي فرق الجهد الكهربائي
وQ هي الشحنة الكهربائية

ماذا لو قمنا باشتقاق العلاقة السابقة بالنسبة للزمن؟

حسنا النتيجة هي:
dQ/dt * V + Q* dV/dt

dQ/dt * V = V*i هي الاستطاعة التقليدية والمتعارف عليها
وجب اذن ان تكون Q* dV/dt عبارة ايضا عن استطاعة!!!!!؟ هل هي تمثل استطاعة تيسلا؟؟!!! ربما؟


السؤال هو لماذا نكتب W=Q*V في جميع المناهج الدراسية بدل العبارة الصحيحة E=Q*V ؟
لماذا كل هذا الاصرار على الخلط المقصود والمتعمد بين الطاقة والعمل؟؟ ماهو الجهد؟ ماهي الشحنة؟؟



ملاحظة:
لازلت اتذكر كيف قام احدهم بحرف مسار النقاش هنا حول هذه التعاريف وقد تم تكريمه لاحقا فيما بعد، اما الآخر فقد اعاد علينا كتابة تلك التعاريف البالية!!! ربما معتقدا ان بتكرارها سيضفي هذا عليها مصداقية اكبر!!! فلماذا اذن يجاهد السادة الاكاديميون (بكل ما اؤتوا من قوة) للابقاء على الوضع الراهن فلمصلحة من يا ترى؟


وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يناير 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ان عبارة الطاقة الكهربائية تعطى بالعلاقة التالية:
> Q*V
> حيث V هي فرق الجهد الكهربائي
> ...



جزاك الله كل خير علاقات في منتها الجمال و لاكنها خاطئة

الشغل الكهربي المار في دائرة كهربية يعطى كحالة خاصة ب  W=Q*V  عندما يكون V ثابت
و بالتالي فيكون  dV/dt=0 اي يكون Q* dV/dt = 0
و تصبح القدرة الكهربية تساوي dQ/dt * V = V*i
و بصورة عامة يكون الشغل الكهربي عبارة عن تكامل من t1 ال t2 ل dQ/dt * V *dt 





pic2007 قال:


> السؤال هو لماذا نكتب W=Q*V في جميع المناهج الدراسية بدل العبارة الصحيحة E=Q*V ؟
> لماذا كل هذا الاصرار على الخلط المقصود والمتعمد بين الطاقة والعمل؟؟



أخي بيك لا يوجد فرق كبير بين الشغل و الطاقة
و باسلوب بسيط
لفظ "الطاقة" يطلق على كمية الشغل
فالطاقة التي يكتسبها جسم هي كمية الشغل التي ممكن ان تنتج منه 
حيث المحتوى الكلي للشغل يطلق علية اسم "طاقة"
فمثلا عندما نبذل مقدار من الشغل على غاز ما فإننا نقول على مقدار الشغل المكتسب للغاز ككل اسم الطاقة المكتسبة

و يمكن امثله لك بأسلوب أبسط من ذلك
كالتعبير بين الطول (الطاقة) و المسافة (الشغل) و نفرض ان جسم يتحرك من مركز الاحداثيات جهة اليمين في خط مستقيم و اننا نحسب طول الطريق الذي يسير عليه
فعندما يتحرك من نقطة "أ" على الطريق الى نقطة اخري "ب" نقول انه قطع مسافة من نقطة "أ" على الطريق الى نقطة اخري "ب" كذا متر
و لكننا نقول ان طول الطريق مثلا كذا متر

و كذالك يمكن التعبير عن الفرق في طول  الطريق  بالمسافة المقطوعة
اي ان المسافة (الشغل)  بين نقطتان على الطريق تساوي الفرق في طول الطريق (الطاقة) عند النقطتان

و طول الطريق (الطاقة) يساوي المسافة(الشغل) الكلية المقطوعة

و مما سبق نستنتج الآتي

1-المسافة تحتاج معرفة نقطتان و كذالك الشغل يحتاج معرفة نقطتان 

2-يمكن التعبير عن المسافة المقطوعة بالفرق في الطول و كذلك يمكن التعبير عن الشغل المبذول بالفرق في الطاقة

3-يمكن التعبير عن الطول بالمسافة المقطوعة من البداية الى النهاية و كذلك يمكن التعبير عن الطاقة بالشغل المبذول من البداية الى النهاية

4-المسافة و الطول لهما نفس الوحدة وكذلك الشغل و الطاقة لهما نفس الوحدة


5-لا يمكن ايجاد طول او مسافة من عدم و كذلك لا يمكن ايجاد طاقة او شغل من عدم :56:

 
أظن اني وضحت الشرح بأسلوب بسيط جدا جدا






pic2007 قال:


> ملاحظة:
> لازلت اتذكر كيف قام احدهم بحرف مسار النقاش هنا حول هذه التعاريف وقد تم تكريمه لاحقا فيما بعد، اما الآخر فقد اعاد علينا كتابة تلك التعاريف البالية!!! ربما معتقدا ان بتكرارها سيضفي هذا عليها مصداقية اكبر!!! فلماذا اذن يجاهد السادة الاكاديميون (بكل ما اؤتوا من قوة) للابقاء على الوضع الراهن فلمصلحة من يا ترى؟
> وشكرا.




هذا السؤال اوجه لك أخي بيك على العام
لماذا اذن يجاهد السادة غير الاكاديميون (بكل ما اؤتوا من قوة) لافساد الوضع الراهن فلمصلحة من يا ترى؟

علما بأنه لم يثبت بدليل واحد فقط صحة أي مزعم من مزاعمهم


و بالتوفيق لك أخي بيك ان شاء الله


----------



## pic2007 (28 يناير 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هذا السؤال اوجه لك أخي بيك على العام
> لماذا اذن يجاهد السادة غير الاكاديميون (بكل ما اؤتوا من قوة) لافساد الوضع الراهن فلمصلحة من يا ترى؟
> 
> علما بأنه لم يثبت بدليل واحد فقط صحة أي مزعم من مزاعمهم



لو فقط كلف احدهم نفسه عناء القاء نظرة على المشاركات 5 الاخيرة لوجد اقتباس يعود لعلماء مرموقين يقولون : بانه لا يوجد تعريف محدد للطاقة!! ( المشاركة تحمل الرقم 52 ) وهذا طبعا فقط هو للباحث عن الحقيقة!!
وربما يجدر التذكير بان الفيزيائي الامريكي فاينمان وبالرغم من حصوله على جائزة نوبل{ على شكل رشوة كي لا يفتضح امر هذا المنهج الرسمي الملتوي والقائمين عليه } فقد كان لفاينمان "عفريت" {يشبه عفريت ماكسويل!!! وغيره} وفي واقع الامر كل ما وجب على العفريت القيام به هو الجلوس بصبر بينما يقوم التصميم بخرق "قانون" الترموديناميك الثاني المقدس لدى البعض!!!

...

آسف، المثال المقدم هو مشوه ومبتور؟!
اين مفهوم الكمون والشحنة في هذا المثال المفترض؟
كما ان العبارة الاخيرة تدل على عدم فهم واستيعاب واضح للمفهوم الرياضي للانهاية
...
قلنا سابقا ان
العمل هو نتيجة لتغير الطاقة
والان اضيف:
" العمل خلال وحدة الزمن هو الاستطاعة" اي ان العبارة الرياضية للاستطاعة هي 
P=d/dt (E) اي انها مشتقة دالة الطاقة

والان هل المعادلات السابقة هي صحيحة؟

وفي الاخير مازلت ارى ان "وجهة نظري" متماسكة وصلبة!!

ولكم جميعا تحياتي


----------



## pic2007 (2 فبراير 2012)

*كالعادة*

لا زلت انتظر الرد؟


حسنا 
لا يستطيع أحد ان يستخلص الاستطاعة من المولد( او البطارية)، فالاستطاعة هي معدل العمل (الشغل) المبذول، والشغل يمثل التحول في شكل الطاقة، اذاً فالاستطاعة هي المعدل الذي تم فيه تحول شكل الطاقة، تتجسد الاستطاعة فقط عندما يتغير شكل الطاقة فعليا. ان الطاقة المنسكبة من منافذ المولد ليس لها اي قوة اطلاقاً الى ان يتم تلقفها وتحريفها نحو الدارة او تغيير شكلها بطريقة من الطرق.
مثال: ان جريان ترليون جول من الطاقة في الثانية، ولم يتم تلقف او تحريف او تحويل شكلها، هي بالتالي مجردة تماما من الاستطاعة، في هذا المثال، لم يحصل اي تغيير في شكل الطاقة، وبالتالي ليس هناك قوة. لكن رغم ذلك، لا يستطيع أحد تجاهل حقيقة انها لا زالت موجودة هنا على شكل جريان طاقة، رغم انها لم تقم باي عمل.
لكن "لورانتز" تجاهلها تماماً!!


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته



pic2007 قال:


> لو فقط كلف احدهم نفسه عناء القاء نظرة على المشاركات 5 الاخيرة لوجد اقتباس يعود لعلماء مرموقين يقولون : بانه لا يوجد تعريف محدد للطاقة!! ( المشاركة تحمل الرقم 52 ) وهذا طبعا فقط هو للباحث عن الحقيقة!!
> وربما يجدر التذكير بان الفيزيائي الامريكي فاينمان وبالرغم من حصوله على جائزة نوبل{ على شكل رشوة كي لا يفتضح امر هذا المنهج الرسمي الملتوي والقائمين عليه } فقد كان لفاينمان "عفريت" {يشبه عفريت ماكسويل!!! وغيره} وفي واقع الامر كل ما وجب على العفريت القيام به هو الجلوس بصبر بينما يقوم التصميم بخرق "قانون" الترموديناميك الثاني المقدس لدى البعض!!!
> 
> ...





العلم لا يؤخذ بالأقوال و لكن يؤخذ بالحقائق ... دعك من الأقوال






pic2007 قال:


> آسف، المثال المقدم هو مشوه ومبتور؟!
> اين مفهوم الكمون والشحنة في هذا المثال المفترض؟
> كما ان العبارة الاخيرة تدل على عدم فهم واستيعاب واضح للمفهوم الرياضي للانهاية
> ...




هذا المثال بالتأكيد ليس الغرض منه وصف الكون كله ومعادلاته !!

هو لغرض معرفة الفرق بين الطاقة و الشغل  يكافئ تقريبا الفرق بين الطول و  المسافة على حسب ما وصفت








pic2007 قال:


> قلنا سابقا ان
> العمل هو نتيجة لتغير الطاقة
> والان اضيف:
> " العمل خلال وحدة الزمن هو الاستطاعة" اي ان العبارة الرياضية للاستطاعة هي
> ...



P= dE/dt 

هذه المعادلة صحيحة و المقصود ب E يختلف حسب نوع الدراسة


----------



## pic2007 (4 فبراير 2012)

محمد.المصري قال:


> P= dE/dt
> هذه المعادلة صحيحة و المقصود ب E يختلف حسب نوع الدراسة


حسنا أنت الآن "تقبل" ان هذه المعادلة هي "صحيحة"؟
والمعادلة تعني أن الاستطاعة هي الاشتقاق الرياضي لدالة الطاقة، وكما نعلم فان نتيجة اشتقاق الدالة الثابتة هي الصفر، لذا فان الاستطاعة هي الصفر في حالة كون الطاقة ثابتة ( اي انها لم تتغير)
ومن جهة اخرى فان:
تغير مقدار ما=القيمة النهائية-القيمة الابتدائية
وكما هو متعارف عليه فاننا نستخدم الرمز دلتا للاشارة الى هذا التغير، اي ان
تغير الطاقة= العمل
ومعدل تغير الطاقة خلال زمن معين هو الاستطاعة، طبعا توجد استطاعة متوسطة او استطاعة آنية ويعتمد هذا على تغير الزمن هل هو خلال زمن قصير آني(تغير صغير جدا للزمن)

والمصطلحات الاجنبية هي 
الطاقة energy والوحدة هي اصطلاحا الجول
العمل work والوحدة هي الجول
الاستطاعةpower والوجدة هي الجول خلال ثانية
وربما توجد مصطلحات اخرى متداولة في وطننا العربي {لست مطلعا عليها} مثل استخدام الشغل للعمل او القدرة للاشارة الى الاستطاعة او غير ذلك( ليس بالضرورة هذا صحيح)


ماذا تعني بقولك: " والمقصود ب E يختلف حسب نوع الدراسة"؟ ماذا يمكن ان يعني ايضا؟ ان E لا يمكن ان تعني سوى شئ واحد هو الطاقة( Energy او Energie)؟




محمد.المصري قال:


> هذا المثال بالتأكيد ليس الغرض منه وصف الكون كله ومعادلاته !!


 لا، دع الكون جانبا، على الاقل حاليا وللتبسيط سنفترض وجود دارة كهرباية معزولة تماما عن بقية هذا الكون، هذا الافتراض ليس صحيحا بالطبع لأننا مغمورون في مجالات مغناطيسية وكهربائية مثلا المجال المغناطيسي والكهربائي الارضي او الناتج عن الشمس والنجوم وغيرها.



محمد.المصري قال:


> هو لغرض معرفة الفرق بين الطاقة و الشغل  يكافئ تقريبا الفرق بين الطول و  المسافة على حسب ما وصفت


 الطول هو مسافة والمسافة هي طول لا ارى فرقا هنا! 
 صحيح اننا احيانا قد لا نوفق في التعبير عن افكارنا، وقد يرجع هذا الى عامل اللغة او غيره من العوامل، وبالرغم من ان هذا المثال قد تم تقديمه فيما سبق ويبدو انه هذه المرة لا يحمل جديدا ونطرا للأمانة العلمية فاننا سنفترض أحسن الأحوال لهذا المثال وهذا واجبنا:
والسؤال هنا هو:
بما ان الاستطاعة هي مشتق الطاقة فهل يمثل "الطول" { او ربما تعني الطول هنا الاحداثية او غير ذلك} مشتق المسافة؟ اذا كانت هناك مكافئة؟ كما "تظن"؟
وايضا: اذا كانت الطاقة تمثل "احداثية" عندك الا يستوجب هذا ان نشير الى المرجع المستخدم؟ الا يعني هذا بشكل من الاشكال الاثير؟ حسب تصورك؟
ثم انه لا ننسى ان بالامكان تقسيم قطعة مستقيمة(ذات طول محدد ) الى مالا نهاية من القطع المستقيمة؟ فهل يعني هذا عندك مالانهاية من الطاقة الشغل كما تقول؟

اي ان قولك السابق: " *لا يمكن ايجاد طاقة او شغل من عدم*" هي عبارة متناقضة، تثير الضحك عدا طبعا عن كونها خاطئة ثانيا

ثم انك وكما اعتقد "تمثل" وجهة النظر الرسمية فهل هذا مقبول رسميا؟
لا ننكر حقك او حق غيرك في ابداء فكرة او تعديل او اقتراح او ماشابه، سواءا يتعلق هذا بموافقة او معارضة وجهة النظر الرسمية لكن وجب ابداء النظرة المقبولة رسميا اولا!!!

وبما ان الاستطاعة تمثل مشتق الطاقة، فماذا لو قمنا باشتقاق عبارة الطاقة الكهربائية؟ النتيجة ستكون بالتاكيد هي استطاعة اليس كذلك؟



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> ان عبارة الطاقة الكهربائية تعطى بالعلاقة التالية:
> ...


 يعني توجد استطاعة هي Q* dV/dt انها غائبة فهل هذا عن قصد؟ ام مجرد خطأ ؟ مجرد سؤال


والحق احق ان يتبع...


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (4 فبراير 2012)

أحسنتم جميعا


----------



## zamalkawi (4 فبراير 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> والسؤال هنا هو:
> بما ان الاستطاعة هي مشتق الطاقة فهل يمثل "الطول" { او ربما تعني الطول هنا الاحداثية او غير ذلك} مشتق المسافة؟ اذا كانت هناك مكافئة؟ كما "تظن"؟
> وايضا: اذا كانت الطاقة تمثل "احداثية" عندك الا يستوجب هذا ان نشير الى المرجع المستخدم؟ الا يعني هذا بشكل من الاشكال الاثير؟ حسب تصورك؟
> ثم انه لا ننسى ان بالامكان تقسيم قطعة مستقيمة(ذات طول محدد ) الى مالا نهاية من القطع المستقيمة؟ فهل يعني هذا عندك مالانهاية من الطاقة الشغل كما تقول؟
> ...



كما هي العادة
كلام لا رأس له من ذيل
قرأت الفقرة المقتبسة عدة مرات، ولم أر بها سوى بعض السفسطة التي لا معنى لها

سيد بيك، لماذا كل كلامك هكذا؟
لماذا لا يكون حوارك مباشر؟
نحن هنا في منتدى هندسي، ولسنا جالسين على مقهى!!
فهل يمكنك أن تتحدث في صلب الموضوع بدلا من طرح أسئلة من الشرق ومن الغرب لا نفهم ما علاقتها بالموضوع أساسا؟؟


----------



## pic2007 (4 فبراير 2012)

*دخول قوي!!!!!!!!!!*



zamalkawi قال:


> كما هي العادة
> كلام لا رأس له من ذيل
> قرأت الفقرة المقتبسة عدة مرات، ولم أر بها سوى بعض السفسطة التي لا معنى لها
> 
> ...


ارجو ان تكون بخير، اين كنتم طوال هذه المدة؟ أرجو الله ان تكون بخير

اشكر لك هذه الملاحظة لكن ربما تكون قد تسرعت بالحكم، لأنني في واقع الأمر كنت أناقش مشاركة العضو والمشرف محمد المصري!!! وارجو الا تكون قد نسيت أنك كنت اول الداعمين له أيام "تعيينه" مشرفا في القسم!
مادامت مشاركتي سفسطة كما تقول، وانا مجرد اناقش ماكتبه هو، فما نقول بخصوص المشاركة الأصلية!!!


محمد.المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علاقات في منتها الجمال و لاكنها خاطئة
> 
> الشغل الكهربي المار في دائرة كهربية يعطى كحالة خاصة ب  w=q*v  عندما يكون v ثابت
> و بالتالي فيكون  dv/dt=0 اي يكون q* dv/dt = 0
> ...


اين تعليقك على هذه المشاركة؟؟؟؟ حيث لا شك سفسطة حسب ما تقول

يبدو انك ضعيف الذاكرة، سيد أشرف، الم تقل وقت "تعيينه"مشرفا بان الادارة قامت بالخطوة الصحيحة!! حيث انه اختصاصي في الرياضيات وقتها!! والأن تنتقد علي مجرد مناقشة ( في النقاش لا يقبل ان نقول فقط هذه فكرة سخيفة، ولكن علينا مناقشة و توضيح ذلك )ماتفضل به هو!! وتعفيه هو من اللوم والتوبيخ!! ماهذه الانتقائية، 

يبدو ان المهندسين العرب غير مهتمين بالبحث عن بدائل للوقود الأحفوري، قد لا نستغرب هذا وخصوصا اننا نحن العرب هم المصدر الاول لهذا الوقود!!!
على اية حال سيكون من المثير للاهتمام معرفة الموقف الحقيقي للمهندسين العرب!!! لأنه وبصراحة اعتقد انه من الغباء الا نفكر بطريقة ملائمة للاستفادة من المجال المغناطيسي والكهربائي للأرض؟!!! ألا تعتقدون ذلك؟ 

مثلا ان المجال المغناطيسي الارضي، يعتبر ثابت خلال منطقة صغيرة نسبيا، وهنا اعتقد ان هذا السؤال هو يطرح لأول مرة هنا:ماهي العبارة الرياضية للطاقة المخزنة في هذا المجال المغناطيسي والثابت؟ لا شك أنه سؤال هندسي{ اذا لم يعتبر سفسطة من قبل البعض!} لأنني اود استخدام وشيعة للاستفادة من هذا المجال!{ في الواقع ليس من الضروري ااستخدام وشيعة عملاقة، بل وشيعة صغيرة تفي بالغرض وطبعا بعد عمل رجرجة لهذا المجال!!}


الأيام القادمة ستكون كفيلة بكشف الحقيقة

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## zamalkawi (4 فبراير 2012)

أسلوبك وتلميحاتك غير مقبولة بتاتا يا سيد بيك
فأنا لا يعنيني في شيء هل تناقش محمد المصري، أم محمد السوري!!
ولا يعنيني إن كان محمد المصري مشرفا أم لا
أنا أطالبك بأن تحاورنا حوارا علميا هندسيا
وهذا ما أطالبك به من قبل أن ينضم محمد المصري للملتقى أساسا
ولكنك تصر على الحوار بهذا الأسلوب الغير مفهوم
والله وحده أعلم بنيتك من وراء هذا الأسلوب

الخلاصة، كلامك غير مفهوم
كن مباشرا
كن هندسيا في حوارك
قدر مسئولية أننا نقتطع من وقتنا لنقرأ ما تكتب
فقل خيرا، قل كلاما واضحا، قل كلاما مباشرا، قل كلاما هندسيا، أو اصمت!!


----------



## pic2007 (5 فبراير 2012)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لقد كتبت معادلات ماكسويل في النسخة الأصلية بواسطة الرباعيات { من طرف ماكسويل } ثم قام فيما بعد كل من هيفسايد وجيبس من اجل "تبسيط " هذه المعادلات الى النسخة الحديثة[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]المعادلات الاربعة بصيغة المتجهات[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]حسب هاملتون{ مؤلف الحساب الرباعي} فان العدد الرباعي[/FONT] q [FONT=&quot]يكتب كما يلي[/FONT]:
q=a+bi+cj+dk { [FONT=&quot]اربعة حدود الأول سلمي والبقية تمثل متجه[/FONT]}
v=bi+cj+dk { [FONT=&quot]المتجهات تملك 3 حدود فقط {الفضاء الكارتيزي[/FONT]} }


[FONT=&quot]ان قوانين الحساب ليست هي نفسها في المجموعتين حيث نشير الى[/FONT]:
1 [FONT=&quot]الرباعيات ليست تبديلية بالنسبة للضرب[/FONT] i.j= -j.i
2 [FONT=&quot]المتجهات هي تبديلية بالنسبة للضرب[/FONT] i.j= j.i

*[FONT=&quot]جمع الرباعيات[/FONT] q1=a+bi+cj+dk [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT] q2=a-bi-cj-dk [FONT=&quot]يعطي[/FONT] q1+q2=2a العدد [FONT=&quot]الذي يمثل قيمة سلمية مختلفة عن الصفر[/FONT]

* [FONT=&quot]جمع المتجهات[/FONT] v1=q+bi+cj+dk [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT] v2=a-bi-cj-dk [FONT=&quot][/FONT] v1+v2=0 [FONT=&quot]الذي هو معدوم تماما[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بعبارة اخرى فان[/FONT] q1+q2=2a [FONT=&quot]لكن[/FONT] v1+v2=0 
​[FONT=&quot]وكما في المثال فان[/FONT]:
[FONT=&quot]نتائج الحساب في المجموعتين ليست هي نفسها باستخدام المعادلات...{ لم يكتمل العرض[/FONT]}
...

[FONT=&quot]كما قيل سابقا من ان العمل هو نتيجة لتغير الطاقة وان الاستطاعة هي معدل تغير الطاقة خلال وحدة الزمن[/FONT]
1 [FONT=&quot]ان تغير الطاقة قد يكون نتيجة تدرج مكاني: اي بين موقعين مختلفين وهي هي الطريقة الرسمية المتبعة للحصول على الاستطاعة حيث تعتبر هذه المناهج ان العمل هو القوة خلال انتقال{ التدرج المكاني[/FONT]}
2 [FONT=&quot]ان تغير الطاقة قد يكون نتيجة تدرج زماني: وهذا هو مجال الطاقة الحرة[/FONT]! [FONT=&quot]حيث الاستطاعة تتعلق بسرعة الضوء[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]يمكن تخيل ضخامة هذا الخرج!! لا يمكن حتى ان نحلم بهذه الوفرة[/FONT]!! 
[FONT=&quot]لنتذكر من ان وجهة النظر الرسمية لا زالت تصر على اعتبار ان العمل هو نتيجة التغير المكاني للطاقة فقط!!! ومن جهة اخرى تعتبر ان الفضاء هو رباعي الابعاد والزمن هو البعد الرابع عندهم[/FONT]!!!
[FONT=&quot]اي انه وجب على وجهة النظر الرسمية ان تقوم بالتحديث على العلاقات [/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]الكلاسيكية" لتتماشى مع فروضها فهذا واجب، مثلا وجب ترقية المؤثر "نابلا[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]الذي هو اشتقاق حسب المحاور الثلاث {المكان} الى الزمكان {حسب مصطلحاتهم طبعا} باضافة البعد الرابع له ( اضافة المركبة الزمنية[/FONT])
[FONT=&quot]في الواقع ربما يتساءل احدهم ماذا لو استخدمنا الكتابة الاصلية لماكسويل لمعادلاته والتي كان قد كتبها بنوتة الرباعيات؟ ماهي هذه المركبة السلمية والتي تظهر في هذه الرباعيات؟؟ سوف نصاب بالذهول فعلا اذا ادركنا ان هذه[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]المركبة السلمية هي مركبة زمنية[/FONT]!!!! ​ ​ *[FONT=&quot]Feynman pointed out in 1964 that we really do not have a definition of energy.[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]Quoting Feynman {[/FONT]*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2558560#_edn1_*[FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]"It is important to realize that in physics today, we have no knowledge of what energy is."[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]We must always remember that spacetime itself is highly energetic, and – in a modern view – we may take spacetime itself as identically energy, in which case any change in spacetime (either curvature or torsion) is a change in energy, thus capable of interacting with matter.
[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]Quoting Wheeler {[/FONT]**[ii]**[FONT=&quot]}: [/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]"…curved empty space is a dynamic entity, as competent to store and carry energy as are ordinary elastic materials and electromagnetic waves."

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Finally, quoting Vlasov and Denisov {[/FONT]**[iii]**[FONT=&quot]}:[/FONT]
**[FONT=&quot]"...in general relativity there are no energy-momentum conservation laws for a system consisting of matter and the gravitational field."[/FONT]

**[FONT=&quot]المراجع[/FONT]:
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2558560#_ednref1*. Richard P. Feynman, Robert B. Leighton, and Matthew Sands, The Feynman Lectures on Physics, Addison-Wesley, Reading, MA, Vol. 1, 1964, p. 4-2.

**[ii]**. John A. Wheeler and Seymour Tilson, "The Dynamics of Space-Time," International Science and Technology, Dec. 1963, p. 62.

**[iii]**. A. A. Vlasov and V. I. Denisov. “"Einstein's Formula for Gravitational Radiation is not a Consequence of the General Theory of Relativity." Theoretical and Mathematical Physics, 53(3), June 1983, p. 1208-1216. Translated from Teoreticheskaya i Matematicheskaya Fizika, 53(3), Dec. 1982, p. 406-418 (in Russian). The quotation is from p. 1208*

[FONT=&quot]لقد قام الفيزيائي لورانتز بحذف هذه الانطمة[/FONT]!! 
[FONT=&quot]وهكذا وبشكل مضحك ومبكي في نفس الوقت قام لورانتز بحرماننا من الطاقة الحرة لمدة قرن كامل[/FONT]!!!


[FONT=&quot]والأعجب والأغرب والأدهى والأمر[/FONT]:
[FONT=&quot]أن محمدََا يخادع، يتعسف و يضلل[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد والحمد لله رب العالمين[/FONT]._​


----------



## pic2007 (5 فبراير 2012)

أرجو الله لي ولك الهداية

بشكل مباشر وبصراحة تامة وكما تريد، فانت لا يهمك من "النقاش" سوى شئ واحد و واحد هو الخلاصة التالية: "الطاقة المجانية غير موجودة ولا واقعية ولا يمكن ان تصح بأي شكل من الأشكال " انتهى.

وبالطبع لا يهمك كيفية الوصول الى هذا الاستنتاج فالمهم قد تحقق "المطلوب" وفي المقابل فانني شديد الاهتمام بمعرفة طريقة الوصول الى هذه النتيجة، والآن ساخبرك عن هذا السر ولو قليلا:
البداية كانت في سنة 2006م عندما فرغت بعون وتوفيق من الله من تأليف كتاب، هذا الكتاب لا يتناول علوم الطبيعة فقط من فيزياء وكيماء وجيولوجيا وطب وغيرها بل يتناول ايضا مابعد الطبيعة!!
والكتاب موزع على 5 أجزاء تشمل 30 فصل وملحق في حوالي 500 صفحة من النوع العادي وقد يستغرب أحدهم من وجود نظرية واحدة قادرة على جمع و تفسير كل هذه المجالات والمختلفة ظاهريا!
والآن وبما اننا هنا في موضوع التعاريف فانني سأتحدث وبشكل مختصر جدا عن واحدة من اهم الالغاز انها العطالة!
العطالة هي مقدار يعبر عن ممانعة الجسم(النظام) والتي يبديها عند تغير طاقته من شكل الى آخر!! ولقد تم اثبات -في الكتاب المذكور- تعلق العطالة بشحنة هذا الجسم اذن وحسب هذه النظرية فانه اذا ما تم شحن جسم معين بشحنة كهربائية سالبة فان عطالة هذا الجسم ستنقص ويمكن حتى ان تنعدم عطالته اذا ما تعرض لشحنة سالبة كافية!!!!
كما انه وتماشيا مع هذه النظرية فان عطالة هذا الجسم يمكن ان تزداد اذا ماتعرض لشحنة موجبة!! 

ولكم ان تحكموا فالتجربة هي خير برهان!
فقط اود اضافة ان هذه النظرية(الأثيرية) والتي تعتمد على 7 مبادئ بسيطة خصص لها ملحق الكتاب لمناقشتها{على سبيل المثال المبدأ 7 والاخير هو مبدأ الزوجية: اين انه من كل شئي يوجد زوج}، مع العلم ان المؤلف لا يزعم انه اكتشف شئيا جديدا!!

حدث مرة وان اشرت الى بعض هذه النظرية حين قلت بان معادلة انيشتاين(باعتبار انه له وهذا ليس صحيحا) والمعروفة بمعادلة تحول الكتلة الى طاقة هي غير صحيحة، لان عبارة الكتلة الظاهرة في هذه المعادلة هي كتلة عطالة، والعطالة حسب هذه النظرية هي تتعلق بصافي شحنة الجسم وليس بالضرورة كمية المادة التي يحويها هذا الجسم!!
في واقع الأمر وحسب النظرية طبعا فانه بعد التفاعل النووي فان كتلة النواتج هي اكبر!! ولذلك قلت ولا زلت اقول لايوجد اثبات واجد مؤكد قاطع يدل على تحول الكتلة الى طاقة!!
ان التجربة والوحيدة والتي تعتمد عليها وجهة النظر الرسمية كدليل اثبات على تحول الكتلة هي التجربة والتي دلت على ان المقدار q/m للجسيم المسرع قد نقص، وبما انهم اعتبروا شحنة الجسيم ثابتة فدل هذا ان الكتلة ازدادت!
لو طرح هنا السؤال لماذا يوجد فقط نوعان من الشحنات؟ لأنه رياضيا يمكننا تصور وجود 3 ،4، 5... انواع من الشحنات، ستكون الاجابة هي التجربة اثبتت وجود نوعين فقط من الشحنات وهذا صحيح بالفعل كما انه لايمكن ان نتوقع غير ذلك من التجربة!! تماشيا مع مبدأ الزوجية والذي هو أحد المبادئ7 التي يعتمد عليها هذا الكون!!
ولذلك اقول ان المادة هي مؤلفة من زوج من الجسيمات فقط :الكترون وبروتون فقط لا أكثر وعليه تم التوصل الى ان النيترونات هي عبارة عن ذرات هيدروجين منهارة.

وحسب نفس المبدأ السابق فانه لا يوجد سوى نوعان من القوى: الكهروستاتيكية والمغناطيسية فقط لا غير!! 
اما الجاذبية مثلا فقد اثبتنا (في الكتاب طبعا) بانها موجة كهرومغناطيسية وقد تم تحديد ترددات هذه الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية { وتم اقتراح التحقق منها بعمل مهتز في نطاق هذه الترددات لتوليد هذه الموجة: الجاذبية} والتي اطلق عليها انيوتن الجاذبية {ونحن نجد له العذر في عدم القدرة على تحديدها لكن لا يوجد عذر لكل هذه الاجيال من الاتباع المتعصبين لنظرية انيوتن فقط لانهم هكذا تعلموا اذن لا بد وان تكون هذه النظرية صحيحة}!!

لذا اذا تحرك جسيم مشحون فان مجالا مغناطيسيا يظهر، وهذا معروف بتحول الطاقة الكهروستاتكية الى طاقة مغناطيسية { حسب قانون حفظ الطاقة}
وعليه فان نقص شحنة الجسم المتحرك في مقابل ظهور مجال مغناطيسي!

ومما يثير للضحك ويدعو الى الحزن والأسى في نفس الوقت ان المشاركة والوحيدة من هذا الكتاب والتي عرضت هنا ليس فقط تم تجاهلها، وانما تم حذفها مباشرة! وفورا ........................................ وهل يوجد في هذه المشاركة ما يخالف معلوما بالضرورة من الدين؟ كلا 

وفي الأخير يبدو ان المهندس أشرف .................. وذلك من خلال هذه المداخلات، وبالرغم من انني اشكره على النصائح المسداة الا انني اجده لم يعمل بها هو حيث أ مداخلاته الأخيرة بعد طول غياب لم تحمل جديد علمي، هندسي او ماشابه، سوى الطريقة المعهودة ........................... ولنتذكر جيدا ان لا أحدا بما فيهم انت زملكاوي قدم معادلة واحدة تدل بالفعل على صحة وجهة نظره! او اشارة الى كتاب معروف! فقط كلام لا غير وبالمناسبة رغم اني عازم على مغادرة الملتقى الا انني وبما انني صرحت مرارا الى انني لا اتبنى وجهة النظر الرسمية وبذلك كان من المضحك الاستماع الى احدهم يقول لي هذا هو الدليل ولو صح انه مقبول رسميا فانه لا يلزمني! ولو معادلة واحدة قدمت لأثبت له صحة ما "ادعيه" فقط لو جرب احدهم، في الواقع من اليوم الاول لم تكن الادارة بريئة مما يجدث وهذا بنظري طبعا والايام كفيلة باظهار الحقيقة!!

لا أرغب ان اقول انه تمت محاولة خداعي!!

يبدو ان المكان غير مناسب حيث ...................................... و عليه ارجوا لكم التوفيق لما فيه مصلحة الجميع وعفى الله عما سلف


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 فبراير 2012)

pic2007 قال:


> أرجو الله لي ولك الهداية


 
آمين و ايضا أرجو الله لي و لكم الهداية




pic2007 قال:


> بشكل مباشر وبصراحة تامة وكما تريد، فانت لا يهمك من "النقاش" سوى شئ واحد و واحد هو الخلاصة التالية: "الطاقة المجانية غير موجودة ولا واقعية ولا يمكن ان تصح بأي شكل من الأشكال " انتهى.


 
لقد طلبت منك آلاف المرات ان تعطي اثبات واحد لما تزعم و كل ما كتبت به اخطاء و انت تعرفها كل مره بدون ذكرهم 

فأين اثبات ما تقول!!




pic2007 قال:


> وبالطبع لا يهمك كيفية الوصول الى هذا الاستنتاج فالمهم قد تحقق "المطلوب" وفي المقابل فانني شديد الاهتمام بمعرفة طريقة الوصول الى هذه النتيجة، والآن ساخبرك عن هذا السر ولو قليلا:
> البداية كانت في سنة 2006م عندما فرغت بعون وتوفيق من الله من تأليف كتاب، هذا الكتاب لا يتناول علوم الطبيعة فقط من فيزياء وكيماء وجيولوجيا وطب وغيرها بل يتناول ايضا مابعد الطبيعة!!
> والكتاب موزع على 5 أجزاء تشمل 30 فصل وملحق في حوالي 500 صفحة من النوع العادي وقد يستغرب أحدهم من وجود نظرية واحدة قادرة على جمع و تفسير كل هذه المجالات والمختلفة ظاهريا!
> والآن وبما اننا هنا في موضوع التعاريف فانني سأتحدث وبشكل مختصر جدا عن واحدة من اهم الالغاز انها العطالة!
> ...


 
اين الكتاب المذكور كيف تتحدث عن أحد الألغاز و تقول تم اثبات -في الكتاب المذكور و لم تعرضه لنرى الإثبات فهل هي نكته مثلا !!




pic2007 قال:


> حدث مرة وان اشرت الى بعض هذه النظرية حين قلت بان معادلة انيشتاين(باعتبار انه له وهذا ليس صحيحا) و المعروفة بمعادلة تحول الكتلة الى طاقة هي غير صحيحة، لان عبارة الكتلة الظاهرة في هذه المعادلة هي كتلة عطالة، والعطالة حسب هذه النظرية هي تتعلق بصافي شحنة الجسم وليس بالضرورة كمية المادة التي يحويها هذا الجسم!!
> في واقع الأمر وحسب النظرية طبعا فانه بعد التفاعل النووي فان كتلة النواتج هي اكبر!! و لذلك قلت ولا زلت اقول لايوجد اثبات واجد مؤكد قاطع يدل على تحول الكتلة الى طاقة!!
> ان التجربة والوحيدة والتي تعتمد عليها وجهة النظر الرسمية كدليل اثبات على تحول الكتلة هي التجربة والتي دلت على ان المقدار q/m للجسيم المسرع قد نقص، وبما انهم اعتبروا شحنة الجسيم ثابتة فدل هذا ان الكتلة ازدادت!



اقرأ الكثير عن النسبية قبل ان تقول ذلك




pic2007 قال:


> لو طرح هنا السؤال لماذا يوجد فقط نوعان من الشحنات؟ لأنه رياضيا يمكننا تصور وجود 3 ،4، 5... انواع من الشحنات، ستكون الاجابة هي التجربة اثبتت وجود نوعين فقط من الشحنات وهذا صحيح بالفعل كما انه لايمكن ان نتوقع غير ذلك من التجربة!! تماشيا مع مبدأ الزوجية والذي هو أحد المبادئ7 التي يعتمد عليها هذا الكون!!
> ولذلك اقول ان المادة هي مؤلفة من زوج من الجسيمات فقط :الكترون وبروتون فقط لا أكثر وعليه تم التوصل الى ان النيترونات هي عبارة عن ذرات هيدروجين منهارة.
> 
> وحسب نفس المبدأ السابق فانه لا يوجد سوى نوعان من القوى: الكهروستاتيكية والمغناطيسية فقط لا غير!!
> ...


 
لو طرح ...... "فرض" 

الفرض بدون تحقيق لا يفيد بشيء







pic2007 قال:


> ومما يثير للضحك ويدعو الى الحزن والأسى في نفس الوقت ان المشاركة والوحيدة من هذا الكتاب والتي عرضت هنا ليس فقط تم تجاهلها، وانما تم حذفها مباشرة! وفورا
> 
> 
> ..................................
> ...


 





pic2007 قال:


> ولنتذكر جيدا ان لا أحدا بما فيهم انت زملكاوي قدم معادلة واحدة تدل بالفعل على صحة وجهة نظره! او اشارة الى كتاب معروف! فقط كلام لا غير



هل تريد اننا نفتح منتدي التعليم عن بعد يقوم به شخص واحد !! 
وهل علينا شرح كل المنهج الرسمي لكي نبين لك ذلك!!





pic2007 قال:


> وعليه ارجوا لكم التوفيق لما فيه مصلحة الجميع وعفى الله عما سلف


 
آمين آمين آمين


----------



## pic2007 (7 فبراير 2012)

*الى طائفة الظاهرين على الحق...هذه آخر مشاركة هنا*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى..


أما بعد 

[font=&quot]لقد حدثنا القرآن عن كل شئ ، تفصيلا لا يبقى بعده غموض ولا طلاسم، ولم يكلف الله الإنسان بالتعب والنصب للبحث في الكون.[/font]​ [font=&quot]و من إعجاز القرآن في ذكر الرقم (7) أن تتناسب آيات السماوات والأرض وهي تبلغ أكثر من نصف ألف آية بحيث تتناغم كل (7) آيات لعلم من العلوم، لأنه تعالى أحكم آياته، وكما جعل الله آياته في الكون سبعا، فقد جعل لهذا الرقم آية في كتابه. والتي ينبغي على علماء المسلمين أن يبحثوا في كتابه تعالى وفي كونه إن أرادوا، وألا يتركوا آيات الله في كتابه دون تدبر ولا إتباع، ويتركوا آياته في كونه دون بحث واطلاع، تاركين البحث فيها للتجريبيين وحدهم، معلنين استسلامهم التام لكل ما يقولونه وكل ما يفترضونه بأسلوب مخز، قانعين في خنوع بأن يكون لهم الدور الذنب، بينما يريد الله لهم أن يكونوا شهداء على الناس.[/font]​ [font=&quot]ونترك نحن الكتاب والسنة وناخذ من حيرتهم والتباسهم ما نأخذ، والذي هم أنفسهم يزهدون فيه. ويستشعرون، بل ويعلمون أنه غش وخداع.[/font]​ [font=&quot]أما أنا فإنني أسجل هنا شهادتي وأشهد عليها ربي، أنني أكذب "غاليليو"[/font][font=&quot] و" جينز" و "هابل" [/font][font=&quot]و"انيوتن" و "انيشتاين" في كل ما قالوه عن كون الله، وأصدق محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم.[/font]​ [font=&quot]وقد لا أجد مصدقا لما أقول، وقد يستهزئ المستهزئون ويسخر الساخرون، ومما سيزيدهم استهزاء وسخرية انه ليس للكنيسة الآن رجال يدافعون عن الدين، ولا رجال للإسلام ينصفون الكتاب والسنة، وقد أعلن عن انتصار التجريبيين ( انتصار مزور)ا لآن، ولم تعد للكنيسة قائمة ولا صوت، أما علماء الإسلام فبعد ذهاب الخلافة الإسلامية تفرقوا الى ثلاث فرق، لكل فرقة أتباعها، فريق راح يناوئ الحكام وآخر يساندهم والثالث ترك هؤلاء وأولئك وراح يتتبع خطى التجريبيين حتى دخلوا وراءهم جحر الضب . وتفرق من هذه الفرق جماعات وقلة قليلة اعتزلت كل تلك الفرق، وآثرت السلامة واكتفت بالحديث عن اللحية والجلباب والاسبال والنقاب وما شابه، زعما بأن هذا هو الهدى ودين الله الحق الذي أرسل الله تعالى له رسولا ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره الكافرون.[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ ملاحظة:​ لقد كتبت لك أساسا مشاركتين وقمت بتجاهلهما، لتقفز الى المشاركة الأخيرة والتي كانت موجهة أصلا الى المهندس أشرف والذي تدخل فجأة (ليقدم لك المساعدة على اي حال ربما بعد ان لاحظ ضعف موقفك) ثم تتدخل أنت لترد له الجميل وهكذا دواليك...​ "النقاش" بطبيعة الحال ليس مغلقا على شخصين، بالعكس تماما هو مفتوح للجميع( على الاقل هذا هو المفروض) لكن المفروض والواجب هو الاجابة ( او محاولة الاجابة) عن الاسئلة المطروحة حتى يكون هناك أخذ ورد!​ مثلا عندما تدخلت انت -وانت تفضل لغة المعادلات ومتمكن في الرياضيات وتتجاهل الرباعيات- أخيرا كنت قد وجهت له السؤال:" ماهي عبارة الطاقة المخزنة في المجال المغناطيسي الأرضي (الثابت)؟ لذا وجب عليك الحديث عن هذه النقطة"؟ بدل ان تكتفي بطرح أسئلة او ربما باحثا عن هفوة هنا اوهناك!
​ وحتى أكون عادلا في توزيع الاتهامات، أنت بدورك المهندس أشرف ذو الوقت الثمين والذي لا يتسع لثلاث ساعات لمشاهدة فيديو الدكتور بيتر لندمان عن "أسرار المحرك الكهربائي"!!!​ وانت الذي يكتب كلاما معسولا ومتحدثا عن الاسلوب الهندسي! ولا نراه يرد على سؤال مطروح(او حتى مجرد المحاولة) وقت تدخلك؟​ لتكتمل الحلقة المفرغة من جديد وهكذا دواليك والهدف بالطبع واضح...​ ​ وانتم "التسلاويون" المزيفون قد مللنا اسطوانتكم والتي اصبحت مشروخة، فهل بامكانكم مثلا شرح مبدأ عمل وشيعة تيسلا "العمودية" المؤرضة وكيف تعمل؟ ولماذا تصنع أساسا ومن اجل اي غاية؟ وبالطبع هذه الوشيعة لم تصنع للتسلية حيث استخدامها الحالي!​ 
​ في المستقبل، ربما اذا كان هناك تحسن ربما عندها قد اعدل عن قراري بعدم المشاركة.​ 
​ وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد​


----------



## jomma (7 فبراير 2012)

هل المداخلات الأخيرة لهل علاقة باختصاص قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة؟
هل حان الوقت لقفل الموضوع او حذف المداخلات التي ليست لها علاقة باختصاص القسم؟


----------

